# MacBook Pro retina 13 pouces à l'avenir ?



## Ekarissor (20 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Intéressé par le nouveau MacBook Pro écran retina (mais pas pour de suite, vu son prix...), j'aurais aimé savoir si vous pensiez que (ou saviez si) dans l'avenir, Apple ait l'intention de le sortir aussi sur un 13 pouces.
Pour ceux qui ont déjà acquis le 15 pouces, je suis aussi preneur de critiques.


Merci d'avance à tous, et une bonne fin de vacances.


Alexandre


----------



## nikomimi (20 Août 2012)

Je pense que le 15" est une sorte de test, et que si tout marche bien et que sa à du succés, alors il y a fort à parier que tous les portables à l'avenir auront une version classique + rétina, et dans quelques années plus que les écrans rétina, pour ce faire encore + de fric.


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

Un petit passage sur cet article te donnera une petite indication, c'est de la rumeur mais ça semble assez crédible surtout depuis que la stratégie de communication d'Apple a changé avec le décès de Steve Jobs :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/254712/le-macbook-pro-retina-13-se-promene-sur-geekbench


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Août 2012)

Un MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouces, quand on lui retire le superdrive, qu'on soude la RAM, qu'on augmente la résolution et qu'on y installe un SSD propriétaire comme sur le Retina, ça existé déjà à peu de choses près. Ca s'appelle un MacBook Air 13,3 pouces...


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

Sauf qu'un MacBook Air c'est quand même moins costaud au niveau perfs et ça ne profite pas du doublement de la densité de pixels qui est quand même le gros avantage du Retina


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Août 2012)

Un MacBook Air avec un Core i7 2,0 GHz affiche un meilleur score processeur dans les tests que le MacBook 13,3 pouces avec un Core i5 2,5 GHz. Donc pour le côté moins musclé... Puis quand on voit comment scroll un Retina en 1680x1050 ou 1920x1200 malgré un Quad, le pire est à craindre avec un processeur plus faible. Quant à se coltiner du 1280x800 en mode Retina, c'est quand même proche du non sens tellement 1280x800 est médiocre pour un 13,3 pouces.


----------



## Ekarissor (20 Août 2012)

Merci à nikomimi et Boris pour la rapidité de votre réponse ; ton lien semble clairement répondre à ce que je cherchais à savoir.
Par contre, quand tu parles de changement de stratégie, tu entends quoi ?

Pascal, je peux comprendre ton avis, mais pour pouvoir me déplacer facilement, j'aimerais un ordinateur peu encombrant et avec une haute qualité d'écran pour la photo.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Août 2012)

Ca peut se comprendre... Ca va aussi roxxer au niveau des prix. Apple fera probablement comme pour le 15 pouces (s'il y a bien un 13 retina) : le prix du classique haut de gamme pour le retina entrée de gamme.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Tout ce que je souhaite c'est que si le Retina s&#8217;étend aux MacBook Pro 13 pouces en plus des 15 que l'option antireflet des MBP 15" soit conservée, car je me verrais bien me ré équiper de cette machine vers les années 2014/2015 et que l&#8217;option à ce moment là soit encore dispo....

D'accord avec la remarque de Pascal_TTH sur le fait qu'un MBA 13 pouces sera alors bien difficile à différencier avec les nouveaux MBP 13" Retina .

Pour ceux là qui veulent un ordinateur portable avec un écran de qualité et pour la photo, je dirais le MacBook Pro 15 pouces classique avec écran haute résolution antireflet :love:

Il se transporte facilement et n'est pas lourd.


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

Parce que la différence entre un retina et un écran haute résolution antireflet n'est pas si importante/ne vaut pas la si grande différence de prix ?

Pascal, peux-tu m'expliquer avec précision pourquoi un retina sur du 13,3 pouces donnerait-il un mauvais rendu ? Logiquement, en photographie par exemple, la photo est adaptée à la grandeur de l'écran, et la précision devrait être la même sur les écrans, quelles que soient leur taille, non ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Août 2012)

C'est pas un mauvais rendu. 1280x800, c'est peu pour travailler. 1440x900 est plus adapté à un 13,3 pouces (comme le MacBook Air). 1680x1050 ne sera pas vraiment exploitable même si la dalle est en 2560x1600. 

Pour les photos, ça reste intéressant vu qu'il sera possible d'afficher une photo de 2560x1600 sans perdre de qualité (ratio un pixel de la photo pour un pixel de l'écran). Un photographe a bien expliqué la chose dans un des 36 topics sur l'écran Retina. 

En mode optimisé Retina sur le 15,4, l'écran reste en 1440x900 pour l'aspect d'OS X et des programmes. Mais des logiciels voient l'écran en 2880x1800 et peuvent afficher des images ou des vidéos à cette résolution. 

Le mieux reste de retrouver le topic avec des captures, c'est plus simple à comprendre.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Ekarissor a dit:


> Merci à nikomimi et Boris pour la rapidité de votre réponse ; ton lien semble clairement répondre à ce que je cherchais à savoir.
> Par contre, quand tu parles de changement de stratégie, tu entends quoi ?


Apple lâche beaucoup plus d'informations dans les mois qui précèdent une présentation et contrairement à ce qui se passait avant, ces informations se révèlent beaucoup plus vérifiées et précises. Ça a commencé avec l'iPad Retina, ensuite avec la nouvelle gamme de MacBook, dont le Retina, en juin. Actuellement les rumeurs sur le nouvel iPhone tournent à plein régime, et si l'on ne peut les vérifier aujourd'hui, les chances qu'elles se vérifient en septembre sont bien plus grandes que pour le design "goutte d'eau" de l'iPhone 5 en rumeur il y a un an.

Sur la résolution du 13", je rejoins l'avis de Pascal. Le 1280*800 est un peu léger pour travailler, j'en ai un sous le coude de temps à autres et c'est probablement ce qui me gêne le plus. Par contre rien n'indique aujourd'hui qu'Apple ne va pas faire évoluer ça dans la mesure ou ils ont mis le MBA en 1440*900 et le 11" avec une résolution plus élevée que le MBP 13".


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

Merci à vous deux pour ces précisions.
Par rapport au 13,3', je comprends que c'est assez mince pour travailler dans de bonnes conditions, mais certains détails restent encore un peu abstrait pour moi. En tout cas, votre avis me fait réfléchir...

Boris 41, une dernière question, est-ce que tu connais les raisons d'un tel changement de stratégie ? Dans quel but, alors qu'avant, faire durer le suspense était clairement ce qu'ils savaient faire de mieux ?


----------



## Vinky (21 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Un MacBook Air avec un Core i7 2,0 GHz affiche un meilleur score processeur dans les tests que le MacBook 13,3 pouces avec un Core i5 2,5 GHz. Donc pour le côté moins musclé... Puis quand on voit comment scroll un Retina en 1680x1050 ou 1920x1200 malgré un Quad, le pire est à craindre avec un processeur plus faible. Quant à se coltiner du 1280x800 en mode Retina, c'est quand même proche du non sens tellement 1280x800 est médiocre pour un 13,3 pouces.



Le problème du scroll ne semble pas lié au proc mais au pilote de la carte graphique intégré Intel ou de la carte graphique intel.

Forcer en nVidia implique bien moins (voir plus du tout) de lag. Je penche pour des pilotes Intel pas forcement optimisé qui font qu'en retina ça peine vraiment. (suffit de voir les soucis sous la carte intel qui ne sont pas présent dès qu'on force la nVidia comme les traits verticaux sur les sites web, la reconnaissance aléatoire des écrans externes, lag etc.)


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

Vinky, tu penses que ces problèmes que tu pointes seront corrigés dans les versions à venir ?
Et est-ce que vous savez si le prix du 15' va rester le même dans les mois/années à venir, ou on peut avoir l'espoir qu'il baisse un peu ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Août 2012)

Les prix ne changent pas. En même temps, on trouve parfois jusqu'à 100  moins chers sur d'autres sites que celui d'Apple...


----------



## Vinky (21 Août 2012)

Ekarissor a dit:


> Vinky, tu penses que ces problèmes que tu pointes seront corrigés dans les versions à venir ?



Sincèrement, je n'en sais rien du tout. J'espère vraiment que c'est que des pilotes mal optimisé... Après ça peut-être des performances insuffisante et dans ce cas là on ne pourra rien n'y faire 




Ekarissor a dit:


> Et est-ce que vous savez si le prix du 15' va rester le même dans les mois/années à venir, ou on peut avoir l'espoir qu'il baisse un peu ?


C'est pas trop la politique de la maison... Sauf si une nouvelle version sort, le prix restera identique au mieux.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Ekarissor a dit:


> Boris 41, une dernière question, est-ce que tu connais les raisons d'un tel changement de stratégie ? Dans quel but, alors qu'avant, faire durer le suspense était clairement ce qu'ils savaient faire de mieux ?


Ça ne reste que des suppositions, mais je pense que Steve Jobs était légèrement (complètement ? ) parano du fait de sa forte personnalité et de son égo démesuré. Les choses doivent se passer de manière différente maintenant, la pression a du retomber un peu à Cuppertino.


----------



## Gai luron (21 Août 2012)

Franchement, je ne vois pas l'intérêt pour apple de commercialiser maintenant un 13" retina qui serait en concurrence directe avec le MBA 13", produit phare de leur gamme. Quid de la batterie de l'eventuel 13" retina pour gérer cette résolution? 
Si le retina 13" sort, les pocesseurs du MBA 2012 (comme moi), ont de quoi se les mordre.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Il s'agit d'un MBP pas d'un MBA : pas le même prix, pas la même puissance, pas le même poids, pas le même encombrement...

Les MBP "classiques" ont de toute façon vocation à passer en Retina en fur et à mesure.


----------



## Arlekin (21 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Il s'agit d'un MBP pas d'un MBA : pas le même prix, pas la même puissance, pas le même poids, pas le même encombrement...
> 
> Les MBP "classiques" ont de toute façon vocation à passer en Retina en fur et à mesure.


 
Partiellement d'accord, tu prends le rétina 15", tu le mets en 13" on voit plus de différence flagrante visuel avec le MBA 13" m.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Il restera probablement de l'ordre de 400-500 grammes d'écart et surtout pas la même forme.


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

Merci à tous pour votre contribution.
Je pense que je vais essayer de me faire à ce prix et commencer à économiser pour un MBP retina 15' alors. Une baisse probable de prix m'aurait étonné de toute façon...

A propos des sites revendeurs de produits Apple (Fnac, Boulanger, etc...), peut-être parfois moins chers comme le dit Pascal_TTH, j'ai quand-même toujours préféré acheter sur le site d'Apple car en cas de problème, tout me paraissait plus simple, pensant qu'éviter les intermédiaires était préférable et plus rapide. A tort ou à raison ?


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Only Apple Store en ligne pour ma part, notamment pour les 14 jours de délai de rétractation (voire plus à Noël) et la qualité du service client. Mais je le fais systématiquement avec des réductions pour les ordinateurs.


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

J'avais fait la même chose dans le passé pour mes iPod et même pour mon MacBook en faisant valoir mon joli statut d'étudiant, mais mis à part ça, pas d'autres tuyaux. Tu fais comment ?


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

AOC via la famille


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

Sur Google, ça donne ça...
"Appellation d'origine contrôlée - Wikipédia"
"Age of Conan | Funcom"
"AOC Europe - TFT LCD Monitors and TV : Startseite"
"Apple - Apple on Campus"...

Je mise pour le dernier. Apparemment, c'est bien plus contrôlé qu'il y a trois ans !
Avec un passage bref à l'université du Mirail en 2010, je voulais leur faire croire que j'y étais encore, mais ils me demandent mes mot de passe et identifiant.
Là, ça devient moins marrant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------

Vu que je ne peux même pas accéder aux prix, tu ne connaîtrais pas la différence entre celui d'origine pour un MBP 15' retina et le prix sur l'AOC?


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

12 % et un peu plus de 100  sur l'Apple Care MBP


----------



## nikomimi (21 Août 2012)

C'est 12% la diff. il me semble.


----------



## Arlekin (21 Août 2012)

Le modèle de base sans option ni rien est sur ma facture à 2006 euro et des patates avec la réduction Apple on campus.

Par contre pour acceder au store education Apple On Campus j'ai entré mon adresse mail + mot de passse que j'ai au sein de mon établissement.

De toute façon tu fais 12% de remise pour avoir le prix éducation.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Sauf sur l'AppleCare qui a une remise très intéressante


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

12%, ça fait vraiment pas mal, c'est fou quand-même !...

Si j'ai bien lu toutes vos réponses, l'écran retina est venu s'incruster sur les MBP en Juin 2012. Une idée sur la date de sortie de la prochaine version du MBP retina ?

(Quand-même un grand merci à tous pour vos réponses ; je fais traîner le sujet alors que vous avez déjà clairement répondu à mes questions )


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Je t'ai envoyé un petit message privé


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

(Et en prenant en compte les problèmes soulevés par certains plus haut (le prix aussi..), vous pencheriez pour un 15 pouces : 2,3 GHz avec écran Retina OU 15 pouces : 2,6 GHz avec écran Retina ?
Quelles vont être les différences notables lors de l'utilisation ? (une plus grande rapidité, je suppose ; moins fatigué lors de l'ouverture de plusieurs logiciels aussi...)


----------



## Arlekin (21 Août 2012)

Une date sur la prochaine Révision .... hmm... honnêtement je ne sais pas.
Etant donné qu'il y a des défauts chez certains, une Rev A,B puis C viendra surement pointer en 2013 ^^

Boris devrait être mesure de mieux te répondre.


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

Boris me semble être un petit rusé, oui


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Août 2012)

Ekarissor a dit:


> Merci à tous pour votre contribution.
> Je pense que je vais essayer de me faire à ce prix et commencer à économiser pour un MBP retina 15' alors. Une baisse probable de prix m'aurait étonné de toute façon...
> 
> A propos des sites revendeurs de produits Apple (Fnac, Boulanger, etc...), peut-être parfois moins chers comme le dit Pascal_TTH, j'ai quand-même toujours préféré acheter sur le site d'Apple car en cas de problème, tout me paraissait plus simple, pensant qu'éviter les intermédiaires était préférable et plus rapide. A tort ou à raison ?


 

Vu que j'achète depuis quelques temps uniquement des modèles CTO, je passe par Apple. Il n'y a pas d'alternative. 

Sinon, quand je prends un modèles basique sans option, j'achète sur Amazon ou Rue Du Commerce. 

Il y a des remises aussi directement via Apple pour les étudiants et les enseignants. Certaines écoles ont aussi des programmes avec Apple qui donnent de plus grosses remises. 

En cas de problème, je n'en au jamais eu, je contacterais directement Apple. 


Une chose est certaines, il existe des tas de manières de payer son Mac moins cher que le prix plein. Je n'ai d'alleurs jamais acheté une seul Mac au prix public Apple. 

PS : Une chose est sûre, je ne fais que de l'achat en ligne pour avoir un droit de rétractation assuré. Aller dans une boutique, ça me gave en plus...


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Vu que j'achète depuis quelques temps uniquement des modèles CTO, je passe par Apple. Il n'y a pas d'alternative.
> 
> Sinon, quand je prends un modèles basique sans option, j'achète sur Amazon ou Rue Du Commerce.
> 
> ...


Je rejoins intégralement le post de Pascal, je suis comme lui. Ayant horreur d'aller en boutique, j'achète tout en ligne depuis une dizaine d'années. Pour du matériel Apple, j'achète sur l'Apple Store avec remise ne serait-ce que pour le délai de rétractation (j'ai horreur de la Fnac pour du matos informatique, idem pour Darty, Boulanger & Cie). Pour le reste je privilégie d'abord Amazon, suivi de RueduCommerce (ou Fnac pour le culturel). Et pour ma collection de musique classique, toujours par Amazon ou Fnac en passant assez souvent par des vendeurs tiers aux USA, au Royaume Uni ou en Allemagne parce que les tarifs du classique en France sont astronomique par rapport aux prix pratiqués par ces vendeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

Boris  a dit:
			
		

> Les MBP "classiques" ont de toute façon vocation à passer en Retina en fur et à mesure.



Je serai vraiment déçu si jamais Apple décidait d'imposer le Retina à tous les MBP. L'écran du MBP Retina est encore beaucoup trop brillante à mon gout et j'aimerai que l'option écran antireflet haute résolution soit encore dispo dans les prochaines années.


----------



## adlc11 (21 Août 2012)

BlackMatt a dit:


> Je serai vraiment déçu si jamais Apple décidait d'imposer le Retina à tous les MBP. L'écran du MBP Retina est encore beaucoup trop brillante à mon gout et j'aimerai que l'option écran antireflet haute résolution soit encore dispo dans les prochaines années.



Moi aussi, je n'èspère pas qu'apple fasse de toute sa gamme "Pro" des retinas...

Déjà, ça fera grimper le prix, surement entre 1600 et 1900 (grosse fourchette) pour le MBP retira 13", ce qui est déjà beaucoup...

Mais bon, c'est vrai que ça semble très plausible.

Je pense qu'Apple va faire 2 gammes : l'entrée de gamme avec le MacBook Air, et le haut de gamme avec les MBPr. Comme ça, les ventes de macbook air exploseront, vu qu'ils seront "les moins chers".


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Dans la mesure où Apple verrouille de plus en plus l'accès à son matos, tente d'imposer ses technologies en les mettant très en avant et en s'appropriant autant que possible la production pour empêcher la concurrence de réagir rapidement... Il ne faut pas être devin pour comprendre que les jours de la gamme MacBook Pro "Classique" sont comptés. Ça n'est évidemment pas une bonne nouvelle, mais c'est inévitable.


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

Nous sommes trois alors...
Acheter en magasin n'est pas non plus mon fort.

Beaucoup de gens parlent option écran antireflet. Est-elle disponible sur tous les ordinateurs Apple ? A l'époque de l'achat de mon MacBook 2009, je ne me souviens pas l'avoir vue.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Août 2012)

Ca ne concerne que les 15 pouces.


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ca ne concerne que les 15 pouces.



15 pouces, tous modèles confondus ?

Pourquoi pas sur les formats plus grands aussi ?


----------



## tom dom (21 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,


J'avais  des questions similaires à celles d'Ekarissor, l'ouverture de ce fil est une très bonne idée. 
J'étais parti sur l'achat d'un MBA 2012 (je suis sur Pc actuellement, ce sera mon 1er mac !), mais le Retina m'a immédiatement convaincu ! 
J'ai donc pensé retarder mon achat, c'est à dire attendre le MBPr 13". En espérant que celui-ci sorte d'ici peu, malgré les interrogations qui pèsent sur la capacité d'un 13" sans carte graphique dédiée à gérer le mode Retina. 

Autre interrogation, son prix. J'ai lu un peu plus haut une fourchette de 1600 à 1900 . 1600  me paraît élevé pour un 13", même s'il faut tenir compte du disque SSD présent, et qu'il doit se démarquer du MBA 13" côté tarif !

Je pensais faire l'achat dans une boutique Apple Premium Reseller, par rapport à l'aspect conseil. Bénéficie-t-on également du droit de rétractation de 14 jours dans ce type de boutique ? Sinon, je crois que mon achat sera en ligne.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Le délai de rétractation est une obligation légale (7 jours dans la loi) pour la vente par correspondance. Les boutiques physique n'ont aucune obligation de s'y tenir et le font très rarement 

Pour l'écran "Mat" c'est le 15" mais que le classique pour le moment


----------



## adlc11 (21 Août 2012)

tom dom a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> 
> J'avais  des questions similaires à celles d'Ekarissor, l'ouverture de ce fil est une très bonne idée.
> ...



La fourchette de "1600-1900" euros, c'est très approximatif, c'est juste une déduction de ma part.
Actuellement, les MBP 15" classiques sont à 1879 euros, les rétinas, eux, font 400 euros de plus. 
Donc 1249 euros pour le Pro 13" donneront surement 400 euros (au moins) de plus avec un écran rétina ( si l'on considère qu'ils auront un SSD, bien sûr).

Quand à la CG, si Apple décide de lancer les rétinas 13", elle sera surement revue à la hausse et remplacée. (ça semble logique)


----------



## Ekarissor (22 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Pour l'écran "Mat" c'est le 15" mais que le classique pour le moment



Dommage... En espérant qu'ils généralisent rapidement l'option.
Est-ce que la différence entre un écran normal et un écran mat est flagrante sur leurs ordinateurs ?

Au passage, SSD, c'est bien ça ?
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Oui SSD c'est bien ça, ça change complètement la donne en matière de stockage essentiellement pour la gain en vitesse de lecture et d'écriture et la fiabilité par rapport à un disque dur. Les MBA et le Retina sont équipés d'origine (sous forme de barettes, pas de place pour un disque dur ou un SSD au format 2,5"), pour les MacBook Pro et fixes c'est en option chez Apple ou encore mieux à installer soit même car ça revient largement moins cher et que c'est assez basique comme installation sans faire perdre la garantie 

Pour l'écran, moins flagrante qu'avant car le Retina reflète moins que les Classiques brillants.


----------



## Ekarissor (22 Août 2012)

Si j'ai bien compris ce qui était dit dans l'article de Wikipedia, le SSD tendra à remplacer les disques durs dans l'avenir.
Et si j'ai bien compris, les MBA et le Retina incorporent des SSD sous formes de barrettes ??? (je ne savais même pas que c'était possible d'avoir une sorte de disque dur sous forme de barrettes... Deux jours que j'en apprends sur ce forum ! )

(et encore une fois, merci pour tes explications, Boris).


----------



## adlc11 (22 Août 2012)

C'est ça  

le seule hic pour l'instant, c'est que les SSD restent chers. Pour preuve, les MBP 13" ont un HDD de 500Go... alors que les Air 13" n'ont que 128Go de stockage, pour le même prix. 

C'est assez nouveau, ça devrait se répandre vite, ça rend tellement plus rapide un ordi


----------



## Ekarissor (22 Août 2012)

Limite choquant...


(mais je n'ai pas de doutes que ça se répandra...
La technologie ne trouve jamais de limites. Il n'y a qu'à voir à quel point ça tourne en photographie, au niveau des modèles d'APN, toujours avec de nouvelles fonctionnalités. C'est très certainement la même chose en informatique... J'espère juste que d'ici le jour où je me déciderai à acheter ce Retina 15', il y aura eu du changement )


----------



## dashmane (22 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Un MacBook Air avec un Core i7 2,0 GHz affiche un meilleur score processeur dans les tests que le MacBook 13,3 pouces avec un Core i5 2,5 GHz. Donc pour le côté moins musclé...



C'est plus cher aussi


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Août 2012)

Les SSD sont chers uniquement chez Apple et les autres constructeurs. de portables Un SSD de 256 Go de bonne facture coûte 200 . On trouve même ce genre de capacité à moins de 150 . Les modèles de 512 Go commencent à passer sous la barre des 400 .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------




dashmane a dit:


> C'est plus cher aussi



Oui mais colle aussi un SSD dans le MacBook 13 pouces...


----------



## gattinho (24 Août 2012)

Vivement la sortie (si il y a bien sur.  )
En effet je suis en train de vendre mon petit Alienware M14x R2 rien que pour ça..


----------



## Ekarissor (24 Août 2012)

Je comptais faire la même chose avec mon Macbook 13' de Novembre 2009.
Mais avec du recul, un petit message de Boris et un peu de jugeote, je pense finalement que je vais le garder 
Quitte à s'en séparer pour 300 , vaut mieux le garder, ça peut toujours servir...


----------



## gattinho (24 Août 2012)

Tu vas donc le garder et te prendre le Retina en 13 en plus?


----------



## Ekarissor (25 Août 2012)

Retina 15' en plus... 
.. sûrement quand la nouvelle version sera sortie (et quand j'aurais passé le cap de mettre plus de 2000 dans un portable )


----------



## oomu (25 Août 2012)

Ekarissor a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris ce qui était dit dans l'article de Wikipedia, le SSD tendra à remplacer les disques durs dans l'avenir.
> Et si j'ai bien compris, les MBA et le Retina incorporent des SSD sous formes de barrettes ??? (je ne savais même pas que c'était possible d'avoir une sorte de disque dur sous forme de barrettes... Deux jours que j'en apprends sur ce forum ! )



ce ne sont que des paquetages de l'électronique. Vous pouvez leur donner une forme de disque dur classique ou autres, qu'importe (c'est pratique pour remplacer un disque dur dans un ordi traditionnel). 

Le brochage de même peut être sous forme d'un connecteur ou à s'enficher dans une fente. qu'importe. Ce ne sont que des détails d'implémentation technique.

on peut aussi tout simplement souder les composants électroniques sur la carte mère ou pourquoi pas les intégrer dans une puce de calcul. Au choix.


----------



## xololth (26 Août 2012)

Ekarissor a dit:


> Dommage... En espérant qu'ils généralisent rapidement l'option.
> Est-ce que la différence entre un écran normal et un écran mat est flagrante sur leurs ordinateurs ?
> 
> ...


Salut
J'ai un peu survolé le fil et j'ai peut être une ou deux idées à l'encontre de ce qu'on a pu lire.

Photographe et motard (je voyage léger), je ne me déplace jamais sans mon macbookpro 17". Donc ça veut dire que ça reste très acceptable en terme d'encombrement. Qui plus est, même si le rétina semble avoir une résolution de folie, il n'en reste pas moins format timbre poste, surtout dans sa version 13". 
Et si tu dois changer ta paire de lunette pour y voir mieux sur ton écran je te raconte pas l'horreur au niveau des cervicales. Pour faire de la retouche photo, 17" me semble un minimum. Malheureusement, apple semble privilégier l'amateurisme (attention pas d'offense hein, ça n'a rien de péjoratif); c'est juste que si tu dois passer quelques heures sur ton 13" tu te souviendras ce que je suis en train d'écrire ici ... A moins bien sur de coller un écran XXL sur ton mini macportable. 

Après les rétina, on va faire quoi ? Des super rétina sur iphone   pour travailler léger  ok, je sort ...

Je reviens ...
Bon, ok, les 17" sont obsolète, mais on en trouve encore un ou deux sur le refurb, dans les deux versions (mat et brillant), et si tu veux voir la différence, c'est facile ... pour à peine 2000 &#8364;

Éclairage latéral avec une persienne qui filtre la lumière et lampe incandescence au plafond. Pas de flash, pas de trépied et pas de retouche ... Juste un recadrage photoshop.







Pour éviter de dire que je suis de partie pris, j'ai inversé la position des deux ordinateurs mais les conditions lumineuses restent les mêmes et la place des bécanes reste la même par rapport aux reflets.






Ensuite en me mettant bien en face, Après tout on travail face à son écran.
On voit tout de suite que l'écran brillant est plus saturé et contrasté mais bon, il reste quand même des trucs qui me gênent rapport aux reflets.

Le héro vient de terminer sa mue au fond des Pyrénées  :wink:






MacBookPro i7 8go Ram écran mat
MBP core2duo 4go Ram écran brillant

Peut être une alternative en attendant qu'ils sortent des rétina sur des dalles d'une surface de travail intéressante pour un prix presque raisonnable. En plus, tu peux même customiser la bête à grand coup de ssd et ram en rab.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2012)

Ça craint un max l'écran brillant.


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Août 2012)

J'utilises un écran de MBP Unibody brillant depuis fin 2008 pour le boulot et à titre perso, ça ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème. D'ailleurs, ayant fréquemment des écran mats devant les yeux, dont un au boulot comme 2ème écran, j'en suis arrivé à pester contre cette sorte de diffusion atténuée de la lumière dans une zone de la dalle qui remplace le reflet normal d'une dalle brillante. Il est clair qu'en situation de forte lumière, la dalle brillante devient inutilisable. Mais je ne me trouve jamais dans cette situation...


----------



## gattinho (26 Août 2012)

C'est justement ce format timbre de poche avec écran de qualité (résolution, couleurs vraies..), et cette qualité de fabrication.
En ce moment même je suis sur un Alienware M14x R2, c'est vraiment pas mal mais de loin aussi bien fini qu'un MB quand même. 
Vivement les premières vraies annonces, j'ai vraiment hâte!!!


----------



## tom dom (27 Août 2012)

xololth a dit:


> [...]
> Qui plus est, même si le rétina semble avoir une résolution de folie, il n'en reste pas moins format timbre poste, surtout dans sa version 13".
> Et si tu dois changer ta paire de lunette pour y voir mieux sur ton écran je te raconte pas l'horreur au niveau des cervicales. Pour faire de la retouche photo, 17" me semble un minimum. Malheureusement, apple semble privilégier l'amateurisme (attention pas d'offense hein, ça n'a rien de péjoratif); c'est juste que si tu dois passer quelques heures sur ton 13" tu te souviendras ce que je suis en train d'écrire ici ... A moins bien sur de coller un écran XXL sur ton mini macportable.



Bonjour à tous,
Je reprends un extrait du post de xoloth, en me permettant un cours hors-sujet non sans lien avec l'écran Retina.

 Je suis justement passé par ce problème il y a quelques années de cervicales douloureuses (névralgie) et douleurs au niveau des yeux. Je porte donc des lunettes maintenant devant un écran, et l'orthoptie a contribué au soulagement (musculation pour améliorer la convergence).
Les causes sont certainement multiples, mais j'ai fait un lien entre un long travail sur écran et l'arrivée progressive des douleurs au niveau des yeux (quelques mois après l'arrivée d'un écran plat en place d'un cathodique de qualité). 
Je suis donc intéressé par la contribution de xoloth. On évoque souvent les problèmes de cervicales par rapport à une position devant un écran, mais pas par rapport à la qualité de l'écran.

Mon orthoptiste émet l'hypothèse que la musculation renforcée des yeux implique moins de sensibilité au niveau des fréquences d'écran. De fait, l'orthoptie m'a permis de retrouver un écran nette sans lunettes (pas sur un travail trop long toutefois).  
N'étant pas médecin ou ophtalmo, je ne peux pas approfondir davantage la question.
Peut-être certains peuvent-ils apporter des précisions ?
Pour conclure, je pense que l'écran Retina peut-être une réponse très positive à la fatigue visuelle.


----------



## xololth (27 Août 2012)

Salut !
Mon deuxième métier, en plus de photographe, c'est kiné.
Tu n'imagines pas le nombre de patients qui viennent au cabinet avec pour dénominateur commun, un pc portable, trop petit.

Je ne remet pas en cause la qualité de la dalle qui doit être géniale. Mais bon, j'ai jamais bosser avec. Ce qui me chagrine dans cette nouvelle mode, c'est la taille de l'écran. trop petit, tu te rapproches le nez même si c'est net. Bien sur si tu y vois clair ya pas de soucis, je pense plus à la génération des 40+ qui ont besoin d'allonger les bras pour y voir clair et qui vont se retrouver à avoir des dalles microscopiques sous le nez pour bosser ... avec des applications qui pompe de plus en plus de place sur l'écran au détriment de l'image, je te raconte pas pour bosser la photo ... ou n'importe quoi d'autre.

A méditer, et là mon coté créateur d'image s'offusque.
Quoique ça rapporte :rateau: à mon coté soigneur.


----------



## gattinho (27 Août 2012)

Quelques nouvelles. 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/256222/le-macbook-pro-13-retina-en-production


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Août 2012)

Je ne fais pas de photo et c'est pour ça que je prends simplement du Hi Res, pas du mat...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> J'utilises un écran de MBP Unibody brillant depuis fin 2008 pour le boulot et à titre perso, ça ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème. D'ailleurs, ayant fréquemment des écran mats devant les yeux, dont un au boulot comme 2ème écran, j'en suis arrivé à pester contre cette sorte de diffusion atténuée de la lumière dans une zone de la dalle qui remplace le reflet normal d'une dalle brillante. Il est clair qu'en situation de forte lumière, la dalle brillante devient inutilisable. Mais je ne me trouve jamais dans cette situation...



Eh ben c'est bien, qu-est-ce que tu veux que je te dise. Je trouve moi que les MBP à écran brillants sont désagréables quelles que soient les conditions d'utilisations. J'ai, sans exagérer, l'impression de me trouver devant une putain de vitre réfléchissante avec un aspect brillant. Ce que j'aime actuellement chez Apple c'est la possibilité de choisir dans la gamme MacBook Pro classique le brillant ou le antireflet.


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

BlackMatt a dit:


> Eh ben c'est bien, qu-est-ce que tu veux que je te dise.


Quelle ouverture d'esprit, tu viens donner un avis vachement argumenté ("Ça craint un max l'écran brillant.") sans qu'on te dise quoi que ce soit, je donne un avis contrebalançant la position de certains pour montrer qu'il n'est pas le seul possible, et tu te permets ce début de commentaire hyper prétentieux pour imposer ensuite ta vision des choses...

Et t'as vu ou que je demandais l'arrêt des version mat ?!


----------



## FJSonin (27 Août 2012)

BlackMatt a dit:


> Eh ben c'est bien, qu-est-ce que tu veux que je te dise. Je trouve moi que les MBP à écran brillants sont désagréables quelles que soient les conditions d'utilisations. J'ai, sans exagérer, l'impression de me trouver devant une putain de vitre réfléchissante avec un aspect brillant. Ce que j'aime actuellement chez Apple c'est la possibilité de choisir dans la gamme MacBook Pro classique le brillant ou le antireflet.



Boris a pas été agressif dans sa réponse, relis bien...


----------



## gattinho (29 Août 2012)

UP!!!
Après la vente de mon Alienware, je me retrouve avec mon vieux Netbook préhistorique, vivement qu'il sorte, depuis le temps que je souhaite un mac!!


----------



## gattinho (4 Septembre 2012)

Snif snif rien de bien concret en ce moment niveau news concernant ce petit Retina!!


----------



## Ekarissor (5 Septembre 2012)

- - - De retour sur le fil après quelques jours d'occupation... - - -

Tout d'abord, merci à tous pour ces détails ou explications. Je dois avouer qu'en suivant ce sujet, même les hors-sujets en arrivent à contribuer à son intérêt, et je trouve que ça devient vraiment captivant !

Xololth, après t'avoir lu il y a quelques jours (et après avoir lu l'avis de quelques membres depuis l'ouverture de ce sujet), l'idée de voir un peu plus grand (15, ou même bien 17' ? D'ailleurs, alors que cette discussion cherchait à savoir pour les 13, est-ce que quelqu'un saurait si un écran retina sur des MBP 17' est prévu pour l'avenir ? :rateau que ce 13' que je voulais à l'origine a fait son petit bout de chemin. Depuis deux ou trois jours, j'en suis même arrivé à me demander si ça ne serait pas plus intéressant d'acheter un iMac (mais pas de bel écran retina sur ces ordis de bureau), comme je travaille généralement sur mes photos le plus souvent chez moi.
Pour ce que tu dis à propos "d'amateurisme", je comprends tout à fait ton point de vue (et je l'ai aussi remarqué) : ayant un MacBook de 13', il est vrai que ça n'a pas toujours été très agréable au niveau des dimensions de l'écran pour travailler. Je m'étais déjà fait la remarque mais je privilégiais l'encombrement à ça. Il m'aura fallu quelques messages ici pour me faire ouvrir les yeux 

(Tu viens de me faire connaitre le Refurb au passage... Adepte inconditionnel des nano 4 et surtout 5G, dommage que ça se fasse trop tard...)

En voyant tes photos, une question m'est de suite venue à l'esprit :
Comme on sait qu'entre la photo que l'on prend avec un APN et cette même photo que l'on mettra sur quelconque ordinateur pour la regarder, retoucher, etc.., il y a toujours une différence, si mince soit-elle, entre les couleurs d'origine et celles que l'on verra sur l'écran d'ordi, peut-tu me dire, d'après toi, quel écran (mat ou brillant) est plus proche de la réalité ? Et si quelqu'un sait si le retina, par ses caractéristiques, tend plus ou moins que ces deux types d'écran à coller aux couleurs d'origine ? (je pense connaitre la réponse, mais je préfère m'assurer en posant la question).

gattinho, ne t'inquiète pas, ça viendra très vite je pense 


Une bonne journée à tous.


----------



## gattinho (5 Septembre 2012)

Et oui Ekarissor, on en saura plus le 12 septembre après la keynote.


----------



## Polux Inc. (12 Septembre 2012)

Bon bah visiblement va falloir être patient !


----------



## Ekarissor (13 Septembre 2012)

Apparemment...

Par contre, petite bonne nouvelle (et petit hors-sujet), je trouve le design des nouveaux Nanos bien plus intéressant que la version précédente. Mais je regrette toujours le fait qu'ils aient abandonné la commande circulaire (surtout pour l'augmentation et la diminution du volume... Pratique lorsqu'on l'avait dans la poche du jean des fesses !).

@ Xololth : N'hésite pas à refaire signe si tu passes par là


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Septembre 2012)

Il sera peut-être présenté en même temps que les iMac (parce qu'eux, dans le genre antiquité, ils font fort). Il est urgent de les mettre à jour.


----------



## Ekarissor (13 Septembre 2012)

Tu m'a fait sourire, car c'est aussi l'image que j'ai de ces ordis 
Tu as une idée approximative de quand ils pourraient le faire ?
(à part les keynote de Septembre, il existe d'autres présentations au cours de l'année ?)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Septembre 2012)

Aucun idée. En fait je ne m'intéresse qu'au MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces et au MacBook Air 11,6 pouces. Dans l'état actuel des choses (et même depuis déjà très longtemps), je trouve le MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouces totalement ridicule surtout depuis qu'il y a le MacBook Air 13,3 pouces en 1440x900. Ceci dit, d'une machine sans intérêt pour moi, avec un écran Retina, le MacBook 13,3 pouces a un très gros potentiel. Et si Apple lui comme un GPU... :love:

D'après des sites asiatiques proches des fournisseurs (...), un modèle Retina arriverait en octobre. En attendant, la seule information concrète est qu'il existe des dalles 2560x1600.


----------



## gattinho (17 Septembre 2012)

Oui, j'ai eu vent de ces annonces du Retina 13,3" pour fin septembre début octobre. 
Vivement.


----------



## xololth (18 Septembre 2012)

Ekarissor a dit:


> ...
> 
> En voyant tes photos, une question m'est de suite venue à l'esprit :
> Comme on sait qu'entre la photo que l'on prend avec un APN et cette même photo que l'on mettra sur quelconque ordinateur pour la regarder, retoucher, etc.., il y a toujours une différence, si mince soit-elle, entre les couleurs d'origine et celles que l'on verra sur l'écran d'ordi, peut-tu me dire, d'après toi, quel écran (mat ou brillant) est plus proche de la réalité ? Et si quelqu'un sait si le retina, par ses caractéristiques, tend plus ou moins que ces deux types d'écran à coller aux couleurs d'origine ? (je pense connaitre la réponse, mais je préfère m'assurer en posant la question).
> ...


Salut 
Chez moi je retouche sur un ordi en multi écran. Là ou ça devient drôle, c'est que j'utilise deux dalles apple... étalonnées. Enfin, c'était ce que je croyais. En comparant, mes deux écrans (mat tous les deux, une dalles 23" et l'écran 17" d'un MBP), je me suis rendu compte que l'un était plutôt vert, et l'autre plutôt rouge. L'outil d'étalonnage étant une sonde grand publique avec une pas trop mauvaise presse à l'époque ou j'ai investi.

D'où ma réflexion ... Écran mat ? Oui, mais lequel ???
Après un tour à mon labo, mon tireur qui lui est un professionnel de l'impression m'a montré qu'en fait ni l'un ni l'autre ne restituait la réalité photographique que *j'imaginais*. En gros, le tirage papier qu'il a pu me faire à partir de mon fichier ne correspondait pas à ce que mes écrans me montraient. Maintenant, je me fous de l'étalonnage des écrans qui est complétement bidon pour ce que j'ai pu en juger sur mon matos d'étalonnage trop bon marché. Je fais confiance à mon tireur dont c'est le métier de voir juste quand au rendu final (épreuve papier ... ben oui, je suis photographe quand même).

Je me rappel une formation faite aux "Gobelins" (gros matos, grosse formation, grosse qualité de formation). Lors d'un cour sur l'étalonnage, on a vu que ça prenait du temps. Ben oui on analyse chaque pixel de l'écran l'un après l'autre. On est loin du compte avec une sonde de type Spyder qui ne considère que le centre de l'écran pour ce que j'ai pu en juger. 

Donc la qualité de l'écran me fait doucement rigoler, à moins d'investir des sommes astronomiques dans du matos de folie. Tout ça pour dire que le rétina est peut être très flatteur à l'il mais je doute qu'il restitue la "réalité" si la finalité est une épreuve papier.

Bilan des courses, pour de la retouche photo, je garde mes vieux écrans mats non rétina et j'envisagerais peut être le passage le jour ou ils sauront faire des écrans dans des tailles pas trop microscopique. En attendant, je continue à faire confiance à mon labo.

*NB : La réalité ... Mais quelle réalité papa ???*
Le matin, je photographie au lever du soleil une feuille blanche. A midi, je photographie cette même feuille blanche. Le soir, je reprend une troisième photo de cette même feuille blanche. Et en pleine nuit, une quatrième photo de cette feuille blanche. (Toute ces photos doivent être prise en lumière naturelle sans adjonction d'un flash et de préférence au format "raw" afin de ne pas avoir d'interprétation plus ou moins pertinente de la lumière par ton apn).

*Question* : Quelle est la couleur de cette feuille blanche ??? 

*Ma réponse* : En fait, on s'en fout, ce qui compte c'est si le résultat final nous plait ou pas ...


----------



## gattinho (4 Octobre 2012)

UP, j'ai lu sur le net des rumeurs concernant une possible Keynote Apple prévue pour le 17 octobre.

Si cela s'avère vrai il y a moyen que le 13 Retina soit annoncé. 

Ça serait le top.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Octobre 2012)

La présentation du 17, c'est pas nouveau. Sauf qu'on en savait nettement plus avant celle du 11 juin... Là, à même pas deux semaines, la seule info crédible reste qu'il existe des écrans 2560x1600. C'est maigre ! J'ai beau fréquenter masse de forum, il n'y a rien de sérieux comme indices...


----------



## gattinho (8 Octobre 2012)

Oui t'as raison, dommage, j'aimerais que ça se fasse, sinon je me prendrais un 15 mais le 13 me plairait bien niveau encombrement.


----------



## gattinho (15 Octobre 2012)

Une petite news fraiche:

http://9to5mac.com/2012/10/14/13-inch-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-confirmed-for-apple-event/


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Octobre 2012)

Leur confirmation ne confirme rien en fait.  On n'apprend rien sur ledit event et rien sur le Mac.


----------



## gattinho (16 Octobre 2012)

Oui, ça tourne en rond, mais bon, j'espère une bonne surprise le 23!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Octobre 2012)

Le gars qui avait posté les premières photos de l'intérieur d'un Retina en juin a posté des photos d'un écran de 13 pouces présenté comme étant Retina. Mais bon, en pièce détachée...
Ceci étant, il a annonce qu'il n'y avait pas de GPU dédié. Et pour le Retina 15,4, ce qu'il avait annoncé s'est avéré exact.
Le Retina 13 pouces aurait le même système de refroidissement à deux ventilateurs mais pas de processeurs Quad Core, de simple Dual Core. Bref, pas folichon...


----------



## gattinho (17 Octobre 2012)

A suivre pour les specs, rendez-vous le 23, avec un peu de chance.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Octobre 2012)

De toutes façons, ce sera le 23 ou ce ne sera... pas !


----------



## Yvelan72 (17 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Dans la discussion 13 contre 17, mat contre brillant ...

Si on parle de PC portables, il faut qu'ils soient .. portables. Sinon, on prend un fixe. Et pour qu'un PC portable soit effectivement portable, il doit être peu encombrant et pas lourd. Tout est dans le "peu" et "pas" ... Mais j'ai souvenir d'avoir trimbalé quelques PC de 19' dans le train ou le métro, et ben c'est vraiment la galère. Certes c'est peut être confortable aux yeux, mais sur l'épaule, à ranger, à déplier sur une table etc.... c'est autre chose.

A mon sens - qui n'est que le mien - la limite du portable c'est un MBP 13'. Au dessus, c'est "portatif" plutôt. C'est à dire qu'on peut le transporter, mais c'est pas vraiment fait pour.

Il n'est pas incompatible d'avoir un 13' pour des travaux courants en situation nomade (prise de note, traitement de texte, navigation Internet etc ..), et un iMac pour le travail de précision en fixe.

Pour le mat/brillant : quand on a un portable (pas portatif) on peut s'arranger pour se mettre en situation de confort où il y a le moins de reflet. Et là la dalle brillante est assez confortable. Par contre, l'écran fixe et surtout la télévision par exemple, là c'est du mat, plus reposant et sans artefact visuel. D'ailleurs c'est ennuyeux, il est de plus en plus difficile de trouver des TV écran plat. Mais bon, hors sujet..

A+


----------



## rafa74460 (18 Octobre 2012)

Moi ce que je me demande surtout à propose de ce Macbook pro 13 retina c'est surtout quel va être son prix? Le MBP 13 étant en général destiné à un public d'étudiant si le prix tourne autour des 1600 euros c'est pas la peine autant prendre un MBP 15" normal. Une rumeur tourne comme quoi le GPU de ce macbook pro serait la moins performante depuis le 1er Macbook air...perso j'y croit pas beaucoup


----------



## MacInMyTouch (18 Octobre 2012)

rafa74460 a dit:


> Moi ce que je me demande surtout à propose de ce Macbook pro 13 retina c'est surtout quel va être son prix? Le MBP 13 étant en général destiné à un public d'étudiant si le prix tourne autour des 1600 euros c'est pas la peine autant prendre un MBP 15" normal.



C'est ce que je me disais aussi vu le prix du retina 15" (en moyenne 400 plus chers que les 15" traditionnels) si ils font de même pour les 13" ça vaux pas le coup...Le mieu ce serait qu'il renouvelle completement la gamme et que les retina soit au même prix que les actuels. Bah quoi j'ai le droit de rêver non??

Apple loves money


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Octobre 2012)

rafa74460 a dit:


> Moi ce que je me demande surtout à propose de ce Macbook pro 13 retina c'est surtout quel va être son prix? Le MBP 13 étant en général destiné à un public d'étudiant si le prix tourne autour des 1600 euros c'est pas la peine autant prendre un MBP 15" normal. *Une rumeur tourne comme quoi le GPU de ce macbook pro serait la moins performante depuis le 1er Macbook air...perso j'y croit pas beaucoup*


 
Une rumeur de ce genre, c'est risible. L'HD Graphics 4000 qui est d'office dans les Ivy Bridge est déjà plus puissante que la GeForce GT 330m des MacBook Pro 15,4 2010.

Pour le prix, ce sera comme pour les 15,4 pouces : le Retina de base au prix du modèle classique haut de gamme.


----------



## gattinho (18 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Une rumeur de ce genre, c'est risible. L'HD Graphics 4000 qui est d'office dans les Ivy Bridge est déjà plus puissante que la GeForce GT 330m des MacBook Pro 15,4 2010.
> 
> Pour le prix, ce sera comme pour les 15,4 pouces : le Retina de base au prix du modèle classique haut de gamme.



On est d'accord.


----------



## rafa74460 (18 Octobre 2012)

Avec 8 Go de RAM et un SSD de 256 Go je songerai sérieusement à le prendre quand même surtout avec Ivy Bridge. À voir mercredi prochain


----------



## tom dom (18 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour le prix, ce sera comme pour les 15,4 pouces : le Retina de base au prix du modèle classique haut de gamme.



Ce qui donnerait un  peu plus de 1500 . Maintenant comment Apple va gérer le positionnement du MBA 13" (avec 8 G0 et SSD de 256 Go), il est à plus de 1600  sauf erreur).
Le Retina 13" entrée de gamme recevra-t-il un SSD 128 ? Le MBA 13" va-t-il voir son tarif baisser ?


----------



## gattinho (18 Octobre 2012)

Alors niveau tarif je sais pas comment ça va se goupiller...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Octobre 2012)

tom dom a dit:


> Ce qui donnerait un  peu plus de 1500 . Maintenant comment Apple va gérer le positionnement du MBA 13" (avec 8 G0 et SSD de 256 Go), il est à plus de 1600  sauf erreur).
> Le Retina 13" entrée de gamme recevra-t-il un SSD 128 ? Le MBA 13" va-t-il voir son tarif baisser ?



J'ai lu sur un forum chinois des infos intéressantes mais peu compréhensibles avec la traduction Google. Ca parlait de SSD et de HDD (sous le repose poignets) en même temps ainsi que d'une batterie différente. Est-ce qu'Apple mettrait un SSD mini en mSATA (genre 30 Go) et un HDD de 7 mm ? Ca permettrait un prix plus faible. Apple est aussi capable de mettre seulement 4 Go en série... 

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que ce Retina 13,3 sera plus en concurrence que jamais avec le Air 13,3 pouces.


----------



## gattinho (19 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai lu sur un forum chinois des infos intéressantes mais peu compréhensibles avec la traduction Google. Ca parlait de SSD et de HDD (sous le repose poignets) en même temps ainsi que d'une batterie différente. Est-ce qu'Apple mettrait un SSD mini en mSATA (genre 30 Go) et un HDD de 7 mm ? Ca permettrait un prix plus faible. Apple est aussi capable de mettre seulement 4 Go en série...
> 
> Ce qui est sûr, c'est que ce Retina 13,3 sera plus en concurrence que jamais avec le Air 13,3 pouces.



La solution mSATA me parait peut probable.
Peut-être Apple va proposer dans le configurateur SSD ou HDD?
Si mSATA ET HDD ça serait sympa, avec je l'espère la possibilité de changer le mSATA par un de plus grosse capacité.

Vivement le 23 si annonce il y a..


----------



## rafa74460 (19 Octobre 2012)

Je voit bien une entrée de gamme en 128 SSD et 4 Go de RAM genre le truc à pas acheter parce que tu peut rien changer..... Si c'est ça c'est une déclaration de guerre au Macbook air il y en a un des deux qui va disparaitre!


----------



## gattinho (19 Octobre 2012)

Le Air je pense pas qu'il soit appelé a disparaitre, plus le Macbook Pro classique.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Octobre 2012)

http://bbs.weiphone.com/read-htm-tid-5337695.html

Voilà les photos... Et pas de GPU dédié. :rateau:


----------



## gattinho (21 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://bbs.weiphone.com/read-htm-tid-5337695.html
> 
> Voilà les photos... Et pas de GPU dédié. :rateau:



Et ici il est indiqué une GT640M. 

http://www.techweb.com.cn/news/2012-10-17/1246149.shtml


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Octobre 2012)

gattinho a dit:


> Et ici il est indiqué une GT640M.
> 
> http://www.techweb.com.cn/news/2012-10-17/1246149.shtml


 

Avec comme argument des photos de l'intérieur d'un 15,4"...  Il y a bien trop d'espace sur le côté des ventilateurs pour que ce soit un 13,3. cfr : http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Retina+Display+Mid+2012+Teardown/9462/1


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://bbs.weiphone.com/read-htm-tid-5337695.html
> 
> Voilà les photos... Et pas de GPU dédié. :rateau:



Ce sera la config du 13". Ceux qui ont cru à du GPU dans un 13" n'ont jamais remarqué que les 13" n'ont jamais eu un vrai GPU.

La segmentation est claire chez Apple : 13" > GPU integré / 15"> vrai GPU.

Maintenant, à 1700 en entrée de gamme, il est plus intéressant de prendre un 15", surtout si la ram est soudée.


----------



## gattinho (21 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ce sera la config du 13". Ceux qui ont cru à du GPU dans un 13" n'ont jamais remarqué que les 13" n'ont jamais eu un vrai GPU.
> 
> La segmentation est claire chez Apple : 13" > GPU integré / 15"> vrai GPU.
> 
> Maintenant, à 1700 en entrée de gamme, il est plus intéressant de prendre un 15", surtout si la ram est soudée.



D'autres marques arrivent a intégrer des GPU dédiés dans leur configs, même des procos graphique genre GT640M comme les Sony, j'aimerais bien une surprise d'Apple sur le Retina 13 concernant un GPU dédié.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Octobre 2012)

Juste pour rationnaliser, MacBookProDIY qui poste actuellement les infos sur le 13,3" Retina avait déjà posté les photos et les specs correctes du 15,4" +/- à la même date avant le lancement. 

Il est techniquement possible de mettre un dGPU dans un 13,3 pouces d'autres constructeurs comme Asus et Sony le font déjà. C'est juste qu'Apple ne veut pas le faire... 

Pourtant, Apple le faisait bien à l'époque PowerBook G4 de 12 pouces. A cette époque (2003), j'avais un Thinkpad X31 de 12 pouces pour 1,5 Kg avec 6 heures d'autonomie et un GPU dédié.

Enfin, sans GPU dédié, le MacBook Pro 13,3 pouces Retina n'a pas vraiment de gros avantage sur un MacBook Air 13,3 pouces.


----------



## bast1981 (21 Octobre 2012)

J'aimerai croire en une carte graphique dédié mais je crois bien que c'est pascal qui a raison.
Sur la photo du site chinois ou on peut voir les ventilateurs il y a le CPU mais pas de trace du GPU.
Je suis le premier deçu car avec une carte graphique ca aurai été une machine de folie que j'aurais commandé sans attendre les testes !!


----------



## gattinho (21 Octobre 2012)

Rendez-vous mardi soir!


----------



## N0_N4M3 (23 Octobre 2012)

Alors des nouvelles et/ou des infos pour l'event ce soir ?

J'ai bien peur que ce soir ce soit un event que pour l'Ipad Mini


----------



## Etienne000 (23 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Juste pour rationnaliser, MacBookProDIY qui poste actuellement les infos sur le 13,3" Retina avait déjà posté les photos et les specs correctes du 15,4" +/- à la même date avant le lancement.
> 
> Il est techniquement possible de mettre un dGPU dans un 13,3 pouces d'autres constructeurs comme Asus et Sony le font déjà. C'est juste qu'Apple ne veut pas le faire...
> 
> ...




Le PowerBook G4 n'est pas un bon exemple puisque la FX5200 était moins puissante que le 9550 des iBook G4.

De toute manière, même les iBook G3 avaient une vraie carte graphique.

On peut en déduire qu'Apple laisse le circuit intégré pour faire plus de bénéfices. 

Ce serait bien qu'apple mette un petit GPU dans le 13" Retina, vu le prix, mais je n'y crois pas. A voir ce soir.


----------



## N0_N4M3 (23 Octobre 2012)

Une nouvelle info sur MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257551/macbook-pro-13-details-sur-les-configurations


----------



## gattinho (23 Octobre 2012)

N0_N4M3 a dit:


> Une nouvelle info sur MacG :
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257551/macbook-pro-13-details-sur-les-configurations



Une option a 16 giga ça serait sympa...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Octobre 2012)

Il y a probablement une option 16 Go. Les specs sont connues ou tellement prévisibles, c'est le prix qui pose question.




Etienne000 a dit:


> Le PowerBook G4 n'est pas un bon exemple puisque la FX5200 était moins puissante que le 9550 des iBook G4.
> 
> De toute manière, même les iBook G3 avaient une vraie carte graphique.
> 
> ...


 
C'est pas pour une question de puissance que j'en parle mais parce que c'était un 12 pouces avec GPU.  Les GeForce FX, dans le genre bouse, on a jamais fait mieux. 


Et voilà, pas de GPU.

Et quel prix... OMG !


----------



## Etienne000 (23 Octobre 2012)

Dommage quand même !


----------



## tom dom (23 Octobre 2012)

Je ne sais pas ce que signifie "OMG", Pascal, mais pour le prix... !
Sur l'Apple Store : 1749 , 8 Go et 128 de SSD.
Pour 256 Go de SSD, 2049  !!!


----------



## gattinho (23 Octobre 2012)

Pas de possibilité de passer a 16 giga, c'est ça le pire...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Octobre 2012)

OMG, c'est Oh my god (Oh mon dieu). Mais OMD, ça n'a rien à voir.  

Pas d'option 16 Go !  On touche le fond... Personne ne va l'acheter.


----------



## adlc11 (23 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pas d'option 16 Go !  On touche le fond... Personne ne va l'acheter.



Contrairement aux gens de ce forum, ou aux geeks, la plupart des gens ne s'en préoccuperont pas... La plupart des gens croiront que 8Go c'est bien suffisant, surtout que c'est vrai.  
Mais c'est vrai que pour des besoins plus "avancés" ça peut faire défaut...

Mais bon, au point de dire "on touche le fond"... 

Apple va surement rectifier le tir l'an prochain lors de la mise à jour des Macs, comme il le fait chaque année. Surtout, c'est pas comme si Apple fabriquait un produit pour 5 ans, au contraire, Apple met à jour ses produits tous les ans...

Donc détrompe-toi, je suis sur qu'il se vendra.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Octobre 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Contrairement aux gens de ce forum, ou aux geeks, la plupart des gens ne s'en préoccuperont pas... La plupart des gens croiront que 8Go c'est bien suffisant, surtout que c'est vrai.
> Mais c'est vrai que pour des besoins plus "avancés" ça peut faire défaut...
> 
> Mais bon, au point de dire "on touche le fond"...
> ...



Va lire quelques forums FR, US, UK et tu reviendras sur le détrompe-toi. Le MacBook qui se vend le plus, c'est le 13 de base pour son prix. Il suffit de voir ici (ou ailleurs) le nombre de gens qui de par leurs désidératas feraient bien d'acheter un 15 pouces mais finalement n'achètent que le 13 pouces de base... Pareil pour ceux qui hésitent entre un MBA 13 et un MBP 13 : ils se rabattent sur le "Pro" invoquant la puissance CPU et la possibilité d'upgrade alors que bien souvent, c'est une question de prix. 1750 &#8364; pour un 13 pouces sans GPU avec 8 Go et 128 Go, je doute que ça passe.... En plus des tas de gens ne prenaient déjà pas en compte l'écran 1440x900 du MBA vs le 1280x800 du MBP 13.


Très amusant (cynisme inside) :
*13" MacBook Pro with Retina display high end*
2560x1600 13.3" display
Dual-core i7
8GB RAM
256GB flash
Intel HD 4000
0.75" thick
*$2199*

*15" MacBook Pro with Retina display*
2880x1800 15.4" display
Quad-core i7
8GB RAM
256GB flash
GT650M + Intel HD 4000
0.71" thick
*$2199*


----------



## Etienne000 (23 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> OMG, c'est Oh my god (Oh mon dieu). Mais OMD, ça n'a rien à voir.
> 
> Pas d'option 16 Go !  On touche le fond... Personne ne va l'acheter.



Le Bobo de base l'achètera, car Apple c'est hype. End Of Story.

Bref, c'est cher, et un 15" classic avec dalle mat est un bien meilleur investissement.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (23 Octobre 2012)

Moi qui attendais éventuellement pour confier mes raw de D800 à un ordi Apple... Je crois que je vais rester chez windows...   À 2000&#8364;, un 13p tout retina qu il soit avec un "pauvre" dual core, 8 malheureux go de ram et un ssd "rachitique", c est du vol, voir un viol...
   Par ordre d idée, pour 1400&#8364; j ai un portable de 1.6kg,  i7 (le meme que le haut de gamme du mbp r), un  ssd Samsung 256go, 16go de ram, 10h d autonomie, un écran ips, une Connectique complète...


  Pincez moi je rêve la...autant le 15p avait un vrai moteur (i7 quad core),et une vraie carte 3D, autant la c est le désert et la course à l économie chez Apple.
    Un écran retina demande de fait de sa résolution, demande plus de ram pour tourner, si en plus tu n as pas de quad core, pas de carte graphique et seulement 8go de ram... Avec mes raw de 36mpix et des tiff,de 250mo je vais le fumer au 1er traitement par lot ce mbp r...


  Je ne comprends plus Apple...


----------



## adlc11 (23 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Le Bobo de base l'achètera, car Apple c'est hype. End Of Story.
> 
> Bref, c'est cher, et un 15" classic avec dalle mat est un bien meilleur investissement.



C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire

Les gens n'y connaissent rien dans ce domaine, sauf les connaisseurs, les forumeurs ou les professionnels, l'achèteront


----------



## gattinho (23 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Va lire quelques forums FR, US, UK et tu reviendras sur le détrompe-toi. Le MacBook qui se vend le plus, c'est le 13 de base pour son prix. Il suffit de voir ici (ou ailleurs) le nombre de gens qui de par leurs désidératas feraient bien d'acheter un 15 pouces mais finalement n'achètent que le 13 pouces de base... Pareil pour ceux qui hésitent entre un MBA 13 et un MBP 13 : ils se rabattent sur le "Pro" invoquant la puissance CPU et la possibilité d'upgrade alors que bien souvent, c'est une question de prix. 1750  pour un 13 pouces sans GPU avec 8 Go et 128 Go, je doute que ça passe.... En plus des tas de gens ne prenaient déjà pas en compte l'écran 1440x900 du MBA vs le 1280x800 du MBP 13.
> 
> 
> Très amusant (cynisme inside) :
> ...



Pas mal la comparaison... je vais le tester à la Fnac mais je pense me prendre le 15 car en pc principal le 13 Retina sera surement trop juste...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Octobre 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire
> 
> Les gens n'y connaissent rien dans ce domaine, sauf les connaisseurs, les forumeurs ou les professionnels, l'achèteront



Désolé mais les gens qui n'y connaissent rien ne mettent pas 1750 &#8364; dans un Mac de 13 pouces avec un espace de stockage minuscule juste parce que c'est Apple. Déjà qu'ils trouvent Apple démesurément cher, quand il passent le cap, c'est pour un Mac pas cher avec un gros disque dur pour leurs films, série, musique, photos, etc.

PS : Les bobos sont quand même loin d'être le vulgum pecus et restent une minorité.


----------



## gattinho (23 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> *Désolé mais les gens qui n'y connaissent rien ne mettent pas 1750  dans un Mac de 13 pouces avec un espace de stockage minuscule juste parce que c'est Apple.* Déjà qu'ils trouvent Apple démesurément cher, quand il passent le cap, c'est pour un Mac pas cher avec un gros disque dur pour leurs films, série, musique, photos, etc.



Va faire un tour dans un amphi dans une fac et tu verras que tu te trompe....


----------



## Etienne000 (23 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Désolé mais les gens qui n'y connaissent rien ne mettent pas 1750  dans un Mac de 13 pouces avec un espace de stockage minuscule juste parce que c'est Apple. Déjà qu'ils trouvent Apple démesurément cher, quand il passent le cap, c'est pour un Mac pas cher avec un gros disque dur pour leurs films, série, musique, photos, etc.
> 
> PS : Les bobos sont quand même loin d'être le vulgum pecus et restent une minorité.



Détrompe toi ! Cela dépend énormément de la clientèle, mais t'as pas mal de gogos qui mettent plus de 1500 dans un Mac car ils en ont les moyens.

Bobos ne veut pas dire étudiant ou retraité D)


----------



## lemarseillais23 (23 Octobre 2012)

Amphi d une fac t as du mbp 13p avec gros hdd ou du mba "d entrée de gamme" parce qu avoir Apple ça fait bien.


----------



## gattinho (23 Octobre 2012)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> Amphi d une fac t as du mbp 13p avec gros hdd ou du mba "d entrée de gamme" parce qu avoir Apple ça fait bien.



Mouai dans un amphi de 3eme année de droit c'est pas que de l'entrée de gamme que t'as hein.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Octobre 2012)

gattinho a dit:


> Va faire un tour dans un amphi dans une fac et tu verras que tu te trompe....



Ca fait longtemps que j'ai passé l'âge donc je prends acte même si le lemarseillais23 ne semble pas totalement d'accord. 

HS
Le jour où les gens feront pareil avec les voitures, on aura peut-être moins de poubelles sur les routes.  
/HS


Il y a un sondage sur MacRumors : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1473934

Les avis sont... dispersés !


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Octobre 2012)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> Moi qui attendais éventuellement pour confier mes raw de D800 à un ordi Apple... Je crois que je vais rester chez windows...   À 2000, un 13p tout retina qu il soit avec un "pauvre" dual core, 8 malheureux go de ram et un ssd "rachitique", c est du vol, voir un viol...
> Par ordre d idée, pour 1400 j ai un portable de 1.6kg,  i7 (le meme que le haut de gamme du mbp r), un  ssd Samsung 256go, 16go de ram, 10h d autonomie, un écran ips, une Connectique complète...
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sur que a côté il y a d'autre bonne machine avec des résolutions de 1920*1080 sur un 13 pouces et mieux équipé au même prix ! En plus sur certains on peut faire démarrer un hackintosh ! je crois que c'est même pas illégal si on achète la License de Mountain Lion !

Apple attire le grand public et laisse les professionnels de la photo sur le banc... quitte a sacrifier peut être 1 client pour en gagner 10 ?...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Désolé mais les gens qui n'y connaissent rien ne mettent pas 1750 &#8364; dans un Mac de 13 pouces avec un espace de stockage minuscule juste parce que c'est Apple. Déjà qu'ils trouvent Apple démesurément cher, quand il passent le cap, c'est pour un Mac pas cher avec un gros disque dur pour leurs films, série, musique, photos, etc.
> 
> PS : Les bobos sont quand même loin d'être le vulgum pecus et restent une minorité.



en theorie, je dirais comme toi.
et pourtant, ce que je vois (occasionnellement certes) c'est que c'est bien le cas.

et j'ajouterais:
on est dans une periode dite "de crise"mais qui en fait se reduit a rendre 80% des gens (moyens a pauvre) plus pauvres et 20% des gens (deja riches) plus riches (% a la louche de mister pareto).

ces 20% sont suffisant a faire progresser les chiffres de ventes des produits de luxe (dans lesquels on pourra desormais inclure ce mbr13") et ca c'est bien un fait averé aussi etrange qu'il puisse paraitre au premier abord quand on pense au mot crise.

edit:
moi meme, si je gagne au loto demain, je me l'achete direct meme si je sais que son prix est exageré par rapport a ses entrailles. Si il satisfait mes besoins (pas enormes, chuis pas pro) et mon plaisir, c'est pas 500euros de plus ou de moins qui me feront hesiter.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2012)

J'ai beau avoir un grand nombre d'amis et de collègues qu'on ne peut pas qualifiés de ''gens pauvres'' la majorité ayant deux voitures neuves, une maison et partent au moins annuellement en vacances, aucun n'est prêt à mettre plus de 1500  dans un portable. Après, peut-être qu'inversement des gens mettent leur argent dans des Mac n'en ont plus pour d'autres choses... 

En 4 ans de fréquentation de ce forum et après avoir déjà fait des sondages, on voit clairement que ce sont les Mac les moins chers qui se vendent le plus.

Maintenant, quand on voit parfois des images d'amphi à la télévision, il y a masse de MacBook. Mais impossible de savoir si ce sont des premiers prix ou des haut de gamme.

Je crois qu'il faudra donc attendre des chiffres de ventes parce que si chacun y va de la généralisation de son petit entourage, on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge. 

Soit dit en passant, on n'a toujours vu personne ici passer commande pour une Retina de 13,3 pouces. Et sur les forums US, c'est loin de se bousculer... Entre ceux qui se replient sur du Air car moins cher et les autres qui passent à du Retina 15,4 en raison du bien meilleur rapport prix/perfrormances, je doute du succès de ce 13,3 Retina.


----------



## Martin_a (24 Octobre 2012)

Je suis assez déçu de ce MacBook Pro Retina 13"..

Pas d'option à 16 Go de RAM et pas de vraie carte graphique, ce n'est pas une machine utilisable par les pro contrairement à son grand frère.

Apple aurait du proposer ces deux options, quitte à les faire payer !!!

Travailler mes photos et mes vidéos dés la prise de vue avec une telle résolution me tente énormément mais cette absence de réelle puissance fera que cet MacBook Pro ne pourra pas faire grand chose de plus que les afficher, travailler dessus sera compliqué.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2012)

A moins d'utiliser un soft qui déporte le travail du CPU vers GPU, retroucher des photos est une tâche 100% assurée par le CPU. Pareil pour le montage vidéo. Sans compter qie l'HD Graphics 4000 est déjà plus puissante que la GeForce GT 330m des MacBook Pro 2010... 

Pour un photographe, c'est surtout les 128 Go qui sont ridicules et dans une certaines mesure l'écran brillant.
C'est plus l'absence de GPU dédié à ce niveau de prix que le manque de performances de l'HD Graphics 4000 qui est criticable.


----------



## MacSedik (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai beau avoir un grand nombre d'amis et de collègues qu'on ne peut pas qualifiés de ''gens pauvres'' la majorité ayant deux voitures neuves, une maison et partent au moins annuellement en vacances, aucun n'est prêt à mettre plus de 1500 &#8364; dans un portable. Après, peut-être qu'inversement des gens mettent leur argent dans des Mac n'en ont plus pour d'autres choses...
> 
> En 4 ans de fréquentation de ce forum et après avoir déjà fait des sondages, on voit clairement que ce sont les Mac les moins chers qui se vendent le plus.
> 
> ...



Tout d'abord je partage un peu ton avis, je pense que la plupart des switchers sont des personnes ayant acheté le MacBook d'entrée de gamme, je parle en connaissance de caue : j'ai switché en 2007 avec un MBP 15" (à l'époque y'avait vraiment une distinction Pro/grand public) mes amis m'ont pris pour un fou !  un ordi si cher! Bref, 2 mois après 3 amis a moi ont acheté des Mac mais des Mac d'entrée de gamme (l'iPhone venait de sortir donc avoir du Apple c'est signe de goût et un peu de frime faut le dire  sans parler de Mac OS et de sa simplicité, enfin pour certains ) maintenant 5 ans après (presque 6 ans) pratiquement 70% de mon entourage est sur Mac (en grande partie grâce à mon switch-découverte-kamikaze précoce )... Depuis, j'ai eu que des 15" (un de 2007 et un de 2009) car je veux mettre le prix même si je me prive d'autres joujous high-tech... Pour finir cette aparté, je songe sérieusement à avoir un Air 13" et pour cause ce Retina 13" j'y comptais dessus pour l'avoir en machine principale (les 15" c'est très bien mais pour se déplacer c'est un peu lourd...) et puis maintenant j'ai des utilisations plus basiques (PAO, Musique, un peu de vidéo et de photo sur iLife). En parlant du 13 retina Apple a sorti l'une de ses machines les plus faible par rapport à son potentiel et son prix ! 1700&#8364; un Mac avec chipset!! c'est de la folie! le retina c'est bien mais de qui se fout-on? y'a pas que l'écran sur une machine! et puis a ce prix un 128 Go! c'est trop étroit! Comme disent certains sur les forums américains : le MBA 13" a les mêmes spec que le retina avec 200&#8364; de plus est-ce que l'écran retina (et 0,5 GHz de Proco et 128 Go de moins) vaut-il cette différence? selon moi non.


----------



## bast1981 (24 Octobre 2012)

C'est claire que avec des caractéristiques comme celles la il est a 200&#8364; de trop et biensur il 
manque l'option 16G de ram mais comme dit pascal c'est surement une question de place !!
Pour moi ca deviens plus intéressant de prendre le 15 rétina.
En attendent pour le 13" j'attend les premiers retours et test pour voir se que ca donne !!

PS : Quelqu'un a un avis sur la capacité de cette engin a faire tourner la CS6 de maniére correct ??


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2012)

J'ai un Retina 15,4 pouces qui tourne la majorité du temps sur l'HD Graphics 4000. Il n'y a aucun souci en 1680x1050. Le 1920x1200 bien que très lisible est souvent lent sur Internet et sur les gros documents PDF. Par contre, quand je tire dedans, là, il passe sur la GeForce GT 650m (ou je l'active d'office) et je suis bien content de l'avoir. 

Les performances du 13,3 Retina seront les mêmes que celles du classique avec un SSD. C'est déjà le cas pour les 15,4 classique et Retina. Il y aura probablement une petite perte de performance qui se traduit par un léger manque de fluididé en scroll sur certaines pages/documents.

Sérieusement, si je n'avais pas des moyens assez importants, je m'orienterais vers ceci :





Processeur Intel® Core&#8482; i7-3517U (1,9 GHz / 3 GHz Turbo) - Ecran 13,3" Full HD LED anti-reflet - Résolution de 1920 x 1080 pixels - RAM 4096 Mo - *Stockage hybride : disque dur 500 Go + SSD 24 Go* - Chipset graphique NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M 1 Go Optimus - Port HDMI - Réseau sans fil WiFi N - Bluetooth 4.0 - Lecteur de cartes SD - Ports USB 3.0 - Webcam 0,3 Mpixels intégrée - Microphone intégré - Son B&O IcePower - Clavier chiclet rétroéclairé - Batterie 4 cellules - Poids de 1,3 Kg - Windows 8 64 bits 

1199 &#8364;

Sérieusement, j'attendais des specs similaires pour le MacBook Pro 13,3 Retina notamment le stockage hybride le Fusion d'Apple (moins cher qu'un SSD et offrant un espace de stockage comme un HDD mais nettement plus performant) et un GPU dédié (pas forcément un bombe comme dans le 15,4 pouces).  Bon, cet Asus a une petite batterie et un processeur ULV et c'est plus un concurrent du MacBook Air mais il montre clairement ce qu'on peut mettre dans 1,3 Kg  et seulement 13,3 pouces.


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Octobre 2012)

ils vont sortir le même en 15 pouces avec un GT 650 a voir le prix  !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2012)

J'ai lu à partir de 1500  pour le 15 pouces de base.


----------



## Sheliak13 (24 Octobre 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> ils vont sortir le même en 15 pouces avec un GT 650 a voir le prix  !



Tu a une date pour ce Pc ?


----------



## tom dom (24 Octobre 2012)

A la décharge d'Apple, un 13" aussi fin, intégré, aussi léger avec un écran novateur est une performance. Et pour l'instant, on ne voit pas de concurrents avec un écran Retina. Même si l'arrivée très proche de Windows 8 va peut-être entraîner un flot de nouveautés.

L'écran Retina ne doit pas être sans poser de problème de fabrication, en tout cas à grande échelle, si j'en juge par les soucis que nous pouvons lire à propos du modèle 15" et les remplacements constatés. Apple remplace sans sourciller, toujours d'après ce que je peux lire. Tout cela à un coût. Sur un forum voisin, une personne soumettait l'hypothèse que le prix de la gamme Retina était en rapport avec la production encore limitée. Apple ne pouvant fournir la demande, le prix resterait élevé.
C'est peut-être pour cette raison que la sortie se fait 4 mois après le 15".


Maintenant, je prends le sujet par tous les côtés, je ne vois toujours pas le sens de cette entrée de gamme à 1750 &#8364; avec un SSD de 128 Go.

D'abord, en admettant que je choisisse de faire l'effort de mettre ce prix parce que Retina, parce que mobile et léger, je me heurte à ces 128 Go vite insuffisant, non modifiable. Inacceptable à 1750 &#8364;, somme qui constituerait pour moi un achat long terme.
Ensuite, avec le SSD 256 Go, on est presque au prix du Retina 15", plus grand et pourvu d'une carte graphique externe. Non-sens donc.

Pour la personne travaillant l'image, elle pourrait sentir les limites des 8 Go de Ram et de la seule carte graphique intégrée. Qui peut envisager un achat à ce prix en étant d'avance inquiet par les limites de la machine ?

Bref, Apple ne satisfait personne, ni celui désireux d'une machine de course pour ses besoins, ni celui ne recherchant pas la performance mais un stockage acceptable pour une utilisation "normale".

Faut-il attendre le Samsung 13" pour qu'Apple corrige le tir ?
Faut-il attendre la version Haswell, synthèse d'un SSD plus abordable et des expériences de production de l'écran Retina ?

L'ironie du jour, c'est la promotion proposée par Crucial sur ses SSD 256 Mo à 150 &#8364; (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257578/promo-un-ssd-crucial-m4-256-go-a-150#topComment). 
Sachant que le passage de 128 à 256 Go (donc un gain de 128 Go) pour ce 13" Retina est facturé par Apple 300 &#8364;. 



A titre personnel, la barrière des 1500 &#8364; est un seuil "psychologique", je reste très hésitant pour le 15", un peu moins mobile au premier abord et sur-puissant pour mes besoins. Par contre certainement très confortable.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2012)

Sheliak13 a dit:


> Tu a une date pour ce Pc ?


 
Selon ce test, le ZenBook Prime UX51Vz (pt1 la ref anti-commercial) serait pour la fin de ce mois-ci ou début novembre. 1700 &#8364; pour la version SSD 128 Go et 2000 &#8364; pour un modèle avec 512 Go (2 SSD de 256 Go en RAID 0). Les  ZenBook Prime 15 pouces ont deux baies donc on peut directement mettre un SSD et un HDD ou deux SSD, enfin de quoi contenter tout le monde question place et performances. Toutefois, aucune précision officielle de la part d'Asus. Le modèle a été présenté à l'IFA 2012 fin août.

Concernant la réponse de tom dom, on ne peut qu'être d'accord. Une des preuves les plus évidentes du manque d'intérêt de ce MacBook Pro 13,3 Retina, c'est que peronne ici ne l'a encore commandé...  A la sortie des MacBook Pro (Retina) 2012, on a vite vu fleurir les topics achat et suivi des commandes.


----------



## Sheliak13 (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Selon ce test, le ZenBook Prime UX51Vz (pt1 la ref anti-commercial) serait pour la fin de ce mois-ci ou début novembre. 1700  pour la version SSD 128 Go et 2000  pour un modèle avec 512 Go (2 SSD de 256 Go en RAID 0). Les  ZenBook Prime 15 pouces ont deux baies donc on peut directement mettre un SSD et un HDD ou deux SSD, enfin de quoi contenter tout le monde question place et performances. Toutefois, aucune précision officielle de la part d'Asus. Le modèle a été présenté à l'IFA 2012 fin août.
> 
> Concernant la réponse de tom dom, on ne peut qu'être d'accord. Une des preuves les plus évidentes du manque d'intérêt de ce MacBook Pro 13,3 Retina, c'est que peronne ici ne l'a encore commandé...  A la sortie des MacBook Pro (Retina) 2012, on a vite vu fleurir les topics achat et suivi des commandes.



MRC pour les infos Pascal. Ce Pc semble prometteur. J'attends de voir la bêtes en action.


----------



## hadryen (24 Octobre 2012)

Tout le monde sera au moins d'accord sur deux points:

- la machine est très (trop) chère.
- l'absence de Gpu dédié apparait pour tout le monde (pro ou pas) comme un scandale.

Dans tous les cas il est peu probable que Apple poursuive dans un choix qui ne s'avèrerait pas rentable. Il s'agit avec ce modèle de sa gamme de Mac qui se vend le plus, si les premières semaines montrent un manque d'intérêt de la clientèle ciblée nul doute que la stratégie sera revue.

 On peut raisonnablement imaginer une évolution rapide, après tout on parle bien ici d'une révision A et on vient d'avoir la preuve flagrante avec l'Ipad 4 que ça peut aller plus vite que les cycles traditionnels de renouvellement de gamme chez ce Apple 2012 ...

Après on en attendait peut être un peu trop de ce nouveau Mbpr 13, c'est vrai que de le voir débarquer avec le même Intel HD4000 qui équipe par exemple le macbook air 11 on peut s'interroger... 

Mais pour éviter de faire à cette machine un faux procès attendons peut être les premiers bench et tests qui devraient arriver très vite avec pourquoi pas leur lot de bonnes surprises


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2012)

La messe sera quand même vite dite pour les performances. Ce sont les mêmes que celles d'un classique avec un SSD de 128 Go (80 &#8364 et 8 Go (45 &#8364 de RAM, bref qu'une machine à 1375 &#8364;.

Ca fait donc l'option Retina et la perte de 400 grammes à 400 &#8364;. :rateau: 1 &#8364; du gramme ! 

D'après les premiers retours (le premier retour en fait), l'écran est une grosse claque comme celui du 15,4... Ca rend le 1440x900 du MBA grossier et le 1280x800 du MBP 13,3 immonde.


EDIT : OMG le vol de l'avatar de Sly54 !


----------



## Sheliak13 (24 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de vendre mon MacBook Pro 15 pouces de 2009 car je le trouvé trop lourd , trop gros et un peu dépassé. 

J'attendais beaucoup du retina 13 mais au vu des caractéristiques je m'interroge. Vous allez peu être pouvoir m'aider. 

Mes impératifs sont les suivants. Pc mobile car j'utilise mon Pc en extérieur pour mon boulot (prof ). Il me faut mes 512 go sdd impérativement. Je ne veux pas me trainer un disque externe. Utilisation principale surf, traitement de texte, branchement sur rétro-projecteur pour donner mes cours et environ 20 heures de jeux semaine (wow). 

Je ne veux pas spécialement dépenser pour dépenser donc je surveille mon budget. Je veux juste un Pc qui corresponde à mes attentes. 

Je vous précise bénéficié du programme apple on campus dont les config ci après auront un prix différent de ceux afficher sur l'Apple store.

Voici les config:
MacBook Air i7 2ghz. 8go 512 sdd: 2023 euros
Macbook retina 13 i7 2,9.  8go 512sdd: 2419 euros (version haut de gamme) 2243 avec le proc i5 à 2,5.

Au vu du prix du retina 13 je me pose la question il y a une très très légère différence de prix avec le retina 15. Et t.il donc judicieux de choisir un 13. 

Pour info le retina 15: i7 2,3ghz. 8 go 512sdd pour 2445 euros ....


J'ai le sentiment de ne pas pouvoir être satisfais par apple sur les 13 pouces au vu de mes besoins et j'ai peur que le 15 pouces soit pas assez mobile pour donner mes cours. Comme je vous le disait je ne veux pas dépenser pour dépenser. Je veux juste légèreté mobilité et puissance pour jouer. Le retina 13 est t'il le juste milieux ?

Help me !!!!


----------



## hadryen (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> OMG le vol de l'avatar de Sly54 !



Ça va mieux ?


----------



## Martin_a (25 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> La messe sera quand même vite dite pour les performances. Ce sont les mêmes que celles d'un classique avec un SSD de 128 Go (80 ) et 8 Go (45 ) de RAM, bref qu'une machine à 1375 .
> 
> Ca fait donc l'option Retina et la perte de 400 grammes à 400 . :rateau: 1  du gramme !
> 
> ...



Le vrai problème est la, l'écran Retina est un super avantage mais fournir cet écran sans proposer une config derrière capable de faire tourner des applis lourdes et gourmandes qui profitent à fond de cet écran c'est un peu bizarre...


----------



## esam74 (25 Octobre 2012)

Quand je vois comme la hd4000 est depassée sur mon retina quand je le pousse un peu je trouve ca ridicule ce 13.
C'est bien simple on peut pas brancher un 2eme ecran si on desactive la gt650.
La hd est taquée rien qu'avec son ecran a faire tourner! et c'est pas la difference de pixels avec le 15 qui va tout changer, c'est pas possible.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Octobre 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Quand je vois comme la hd4000 est depassée sur mon retina quand je le pousse un peu je trouve ca ridicule ce 13.
> C'est bien simple on peut pas brancher un 2eme ecran si on desactive la gt650.
> La hd est taquée rien qu'avec son ecran a faire tourner! et c'est pas la difference de pixels avec le 15 qui va tout changer, c'est pas possible.


 
Si l'HD Graphics 4000 se désactive, c'est parce qu'Apple a câblé les sorties thunderbolt sur la GeForce GT 650m. J'ai une PC avec un Core i7 et deux écrans Full HD branchés dessus, et ça ne pose aucun problème. Il n'y a aucun problème non plus à mettre un MacBook Air sur un écran en 2560x1440. Si les Mac rament en 1680x1050 et surtout en 1920x1200, c'est parce qu'Apple utilise un rendu avec une technique proche du SSAA. C'est d'ailleurs fait par le CPU et pas par le GPU. :sleep:


----------



## Martin_a (25 Octobre 2012)

Pas de CG dédiée sur une machine pro qu'on vante pour la qualité de son écran, c'est quand même... Osé ^^


----------



## esam74 (25 Octobre 2012)

Je le branche en hdmi.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Octobre 2012)

C'est qu'Apple comme la majorité des constructeur a aussi câblé le HDMI sur la GeForce GT 650m.


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Octobre 2012)

Pour info, iTribu Montpellier a reçu les Retina 13", si jamais quelqu'un veut en acheter un..


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Octobre 2012)

Il y a une baie 2 1/2 pouces 7 mm sous le trackpad du MacBook Retina. iFixit l'a démonté : 
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Retina+Display+Late+2012+Teardown/11225/1


----------



## Vinky (25 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y a une baie 2 1/2 pouces 7 mm sous le trackpad du MacBook Retina. iFixit l'a démonté :
> http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Retina+Display+Late+2012+Teardown/11225/1


Je ne sais pas si tu parles de la même photo, mais celle que je vois, effectivement il y a l'emplacement pour mettre un SSD/HDD 2" 1/2, par contre je n'ai pas vu la connectique pour le brancher (d'ailleurs le SSD est juste posé)
http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/65QeRUEqIghalTQT.huge


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Octobre 2012)

Oui, juste une bais sans connectique adaptée. Pour un futur modèle moins cher avec un HDD ? Je doute qu'Apple aie laisser une telle place sans raison...


----------



## Davidq (25 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Une des preuves les plus évidentes du manque d'intérêt de ce MacBook Pro 13,3 Retina, c'est que peronne ici ne l'a encore commandé...  A la sortie des MacBook Pro (Retina) 2012, on a vite vu fleurir les topics achat et suivi des commandes.



Si ! 
Moi 

Vous pouvez jeter vos cailloux, suis content quand même.

J'ai un MBA11 boosté (i7 1.8, 4go et 256 de SSD) et il m'était suffisant pour quasiment toutes mes tâches, sauf pour les longues heures passées devant chaque jour.

M' Habituant sérieusement à l'écran de l'iPad retina de Mme, je trouve tous les autres moins sympas et plus fatigants (à mon goût).

Donc l'équation portabilité + écran moins fatiguant me poussait vers le 13 pouces...
Pi j'avais les ronds donc voilà.

C'était ça où deux écrans externes...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Octobre 2012)

Davidq a dit:


> Si !
> Moi
> 
> Vous pouvez jeter vos cailloux, suis content quand même.
> ...



Ceci expliquant cela. Avoir les ronds permet de contourner le point faible qui est le rapport prix/performances/stockage. 

2 choses lues dans la soirées : 
1/ Tu l'auras vite, il semble y avoir du stock.
2/ Des problèmes de rémanence sont signalés.


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ceci expliquant cela. Avoir les ronds permet de contourner le point faible qui est le rapport prix/performances/stockage.
> 
> 2 choses lues dans la soirées :
> 1/ Tu l'auras vite, il semble y avoir du stock.
> 2/ Des problèmes de rémanence sont signalés.



Aucun n'est parti chez iTribu (Au moins 4-5 en stock)... Prouvant que cette machine n'attire pas des masses.. Alors qu'un Retina 15"/2.6/16Go/512Go est parti, ce n'était même pas une commande


----------



## Davidq (26 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 2 choses lues dans la soirées :
> 1/ Tu l'auras vite, il semble y avoir du stock.
> 2/ Des problèmes de rémanence sont signalés.



J'ai pris une config perso, ça va trainer un peu plus...

Edit : Ce matin je suis pris d'un doute du coup...
Je m'attends et espère qu'il fasse un peu mieux que mon MBA 11 mais à ce que je lis, des possesseurs ayant switché du cMBP au rMBP trouvent que le rétina est ralentit par son écran et qu'ils y perdraient entre leur classique 13 et leur rétina...

Ca par contre, ça m&#8217;emmerderait !


----------



## Vinky (26 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui, juste une bais sans connectique adaptée. Pour un futur modèle moins cher avec un HDD ? Je doute qu'Apple aie laisser une telle place sans raison...



ouais c'est sûr que la coincidence parait peut probable.

Peut-être qu'ils prévoient de faire leur système de fusion drive ? (même si le SSD n'aurait pu d'emplacement du coup...)

@Davidq : Pour être passé du MBP 13" late 2011 (avec SSD) au MBPr, j'ai l'impression qu'en utilisation lambda que le MBPr est plus lent à cause des lags régulier. Mais dès que je passe en utilisation plus poussé, il n'y a pas photo sur les performances supplémentaires (on va dire que la HD 4000 est je trouve un peu juste... à moins que se soit les pilotes Apple qui soit à ch****, ce qui ne serait pas impossible quand je vois les leger traits noirs sur certains site web visible que sur la HD4000 )


----------



## Davidq (26 Octobre 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> ouais c'est sûr que la coincidence parait peut probable.
> 
> Peut-être qu'ils prévoient de faire leur système de fusion drive ? (même si le SSD n'aurait pu d'emplacement du coup...)
> 
> @Davidq : Pour être passé du MBP 13" late 2011 (avec SSD) au MBPr, j'ai l'impression qu'en utilisation lambda que le MBPr est plus lent à cause des lags régulier. Mais dès que je passe en utilisation plus poussé, il n'y a pas photo sur les performances supplémentaires (on va dire que la HD 4000 est je trouve un peu juste... à moins que se soit les pilotes Apple qui soit à ch****, ce qui ne serait pas impossible quand je vois les leger traits noirs sur certains site web visible que sur la HD4000 )



Donc c'est quand même bien ralentit...même si c'est pas significatif, ça l'est.

Je suis épaté par la fluidité dans les taches courantes de mon MBA. Avoir moins bien me ferait bien regretter mon achat...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Octobre 2012)

Il y a des trucs clairement pas au point dans le Retina. Hier, je voulais parcourir quelques PDF de +/- 25 Mo avec beaucoup d'illustrations... J'ai fini par aller sur mon PC tellement c'était insupportable sur le Retina.  HD Graphics ou GeForce, ça n'a rien changé. Le comble, c'est que ces PDF passent nikel sur mon MacBook Air.


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y a des trucs clairement pas au point dans le Retina. Hier, je voulais parcourir quelques PDF de +/- 25 Mo avec beaucoup d'illustrations... J'ai fini par aller sur mon PC tellement c'était insupportable sur le Retina.  HD Graphics ou GeForce, ça n'a rien changé. Le comble, c'est que ces PDF passent nikel sur mon MacBook Air.



C'est la même chose sur les imac 27" (Du moins les premiers en C2D + HD4670M) : Les PDF avec images saccadent très fortement.


----------



## Sheliak13 (26 Octobre 2012)

Sur le macbook air 13 j'ai vu que la memoire consacrée à la HD4000 est de 512mo sur la version 8go de RAM. 

Et sur le macbook rétina 13 la mémoire conscrée à la HD4000 passe à 768mo pour 8go de RAM

Est ce que l'on peux en conclure que pour les jeux le retina 13 sera plus puisssant ? Ou est ce que la différence est trop légère pour avoir un impact positif ?


----------



## Davidq (26 Octobre 2012)

J'ai enfin pu jouer avec un 13 retina ce midi dans l'APR de Vélizy 2

Suis aussi enfin tomber sur des gens compétents, pas comme celui d'hier.

Après 1H30 à faire mumuse avec du contenu que j'avais rapporté, des applis que le vendeur m'a laissé installer, des vidéos HD et du surf... Et bien après ce test, j'ai annulé ma commande... 

Magnifique écran, superbe qualité perçue, mais j'ai plus l'impression que ça vaut le prix de ma config comme hier.

Une video HD et il y a quelques lags de temps à autre, deux vidéos en même temps et là, la seconde est vraiment laguée. 

J'ai ramené une de mes applis pros dont je me sers quotidiennement et qui, bizarrement est plus longue en chargement mais plus fluide une fois chargée sur mon MBA que sur ce MBP.
Là ça se lance vite mais après la navigation est correcte, mais sans plus.

Donc pour la première fois depuis toutes les réflexions et les écrits d'ici et d'ailleurs, je me range aux avis : ça vaut pas ce que ça coûte...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Octobre 2012)

Bon, mon PDF passe franchement mieux dans Apperçu que dans Safari. 




Sheliak13 a dit:


> Sur le macbook air 13 j'ai vu que la memoire consacrée à la HD4000 est de 512mo sur la version 8go de RAM.
> 
> Et sur le macbook rétina 13 la mémoire conscrée à la HD4000 passe à 768mo pour 8go de RAM
> 
> Est ce que l'on peux en conclure que pour les jeux le retina 13 sera plus puisssant ? Ou est ce que la différence est trop légère pour avoir un impact positif ?


 
Non et non. C'est pas 768 ou 512 Mo de mémoire partagée qui changent les choses. L'HD Graphics 4000 des processeurs classiques (MacBook Pro) a un plus haute fréquence que celles des processeurs ULV comme dans les MacBook Air. Celle des MacBook Pro est donc plus performante de par sa fréquence interne mais pas pour la différence de mémoire. Dans tous les cas, une HD Graphics 4000, c'est quand même pas ce qu'on peut appeler un truc fait pour jouer. Au mieux, ça fait tourner les jeux moyennement en 1280x800 avec les réglages en low-mid. 



Davidq a dit:


> J'ai enfin pu jouer avec un 13 retina ce midi dans l'APR de Vélizy 2
> 
> Suis aussi enfin tomber sur des gens compétents, pas comme celui d'hier.
> 
> ...


 
 Ah oui quand même... Je ne sais plus où j'écrivais qu'un Quad Core HT qui attribue un thread au traitement de l'affichage, ça ne fait que 12,5% de charge CPU au max. Un Dual Core HT qui fait pareil se retrouve avec jusqu'à 25% de charge CPU...


----------



## Wazy (26 Octobre 2012)

Davidq a dit:


> J'ai enfin pu jouer avec un 13 retina ce midi dans l'APR de Vélizy 2
> 
> Suis aussi enfin tomber sur des gens compétents, pas comme celui d'hier.
> 
> ...



Est-ce que tu as regardé si le MBPr était màj en 10.8.2 ?


----------



## Davidq (26 Octobre 2012)

Wazy a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as regardé si le MBPr était màj en 10.8.2 ?



Ah non, pas regardé.

J'y suis retourné en loucedé cet aprem tester un truc que j'ai lu je sais plus où (le satff de l'APR se marrait un peu d'ailleurs).
J'utilise tous les jours des revues techniques avec des gros fichiers pdf avec des images...
Et bien c'est pas glorieux.

C'est aussi saccadé que sur mon MBA 11 :-/

Je me suis fais violence pour pas repartir avec un 15".

Un des gars à coté de moi était en train de jouer et c'était juste magnifique...

Edit : la config que je m'étais faite sur le site on line était avec le i7, je sais pas si ça aurait changé grand chose...


----------



## gattinho (26 Octobre 2012)

Ouch ton retour fait mal David... 

Je vais le tester à la Fnac quant ils l'auront et je verrais.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Octobre 2012)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257621/mbpr-13-la-puce-graphique-dispose-de-768-mo-de-ram

OMG, le rédacteur ne comprend pas trop le sujet qu'il traite ! Voilà que la puissance d'une carte graphique intégrée se juge à la capacité de mémoire qu'elle adresse. Vous imaginez si elle avait accès à plus de 1 Go ? Elle serait plus puissante que la GeForce GT 650m. :rateau:


----------



## Sheliak13 (27 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257621/mbpr-13-la-puce-graphique-dispose-de-768-mo-de-ram
> 
> OMG, le rédacteur ne comprend pas trop le sujet qu'il traite ! Voilà que la puissance d'une carte graphique intégrée se juge à la capacité de mémoire qu'elle adresse. Vous imaginez si elle avait accès à plus de 1 Go ? Elle serait plus puissante que la GeForce GT 650m. :rateau:



Tu vois c'est ça le problème. J'ai pas de grande connaissance en informatique et ce genre d'info peu vite induire en erreurs. Surtout que cet aprèm tu me disait le contraire des infos présentes dans l'article de macg. Si j'avais pas pris le temps de te poser la question sur le forum, j'aurai certainement foncé tête baissé..... 

MRC ; )


----------



## Etienne000 (27 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257621/mbpr-13-la-puce-graphique-dispose-de-768-mo-de-ram
> 
> OMG, le rédacteur ne comprend pas trop le sujet qu'il traite ! Voilà que la puissance d'une carte graphique intégrée se juge à la capacité de mémoire qu'elle adresse. Vous imaginez si elle avait accès à plus de 1 Go ? Elle serait plus puissante que la GeForce GT 650m. :rateau:



Moi, ce que je préfère, c'est quand l'auteur nous dit qu'apple n'a pas pu intégrer un petit GPU par manque de place sur la Carte Mère. C'est faire preuve d'idiotie et d'ignorance (On ne va pas citer le Vaio S, par exemple).

Qui sait, l'auteur travaille peut-être chez carrefour : Donc 768Mégas (Oui, pas Mo) de VRAM, c'est trop bien :rateau:.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (27 Octobre 2012)

Mais dans le cas où quelqu un aurait 2000 à perdre, ou pensant qu un mbp r 13 réunissait le meilleur d un mba 13p et d un mbp r 15p et aurait donc acheté ce mbp r 13p ( le gars n a déjà pas de chance)... Est ce qu il est possible de faire monter en fréquence la hd4000 et de lui allouer un peu plus de mémoire?   Car c est un peu le tendon d Achille de ce mbp r ( avec la ram limitée)


----------



## Vinky (27 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257621/mbpr-13-la-puce-graphique-dispose-de-768-mo-de-ram
> 
> OMG, le rédacteur ne comprend pas trop le sujet qu'il traite ! Voilà que la puissance d'une carte graphique intégrée se juge à la capacité de mémoire qu'elle adresse. Vous imaginez si elle avait accès à plus de 1 Go ? Elle serait plus puissante que la GeForce GT 650m. :rateau:



Ca me rappelle la fois où dell m'a changé mon PC : "La CG qu'on vous met sur le nouvel ordi est deux fois plus puissante que celle que vous aviez : Elle a 512 Mo de RAM contre 256 l'ancienne"

Pas de bol pour elle, en vrai elle était moins performante...


----------



## verazano (27 Octobre 2012)

Moi qui attendais ce MBPr 13 pour remplacer mon vieux macbook late 2006, est bien je suis encore plus perdu.
Ce qui minquiète le plus est comme pour tous le monde ici la hd 4000. 

J'ai d'ailleurs tester ce mbp à l'applestore et il y a un truc qui ma largement étonné c'est Aperçu. Dés lors que l'on prend un pdf supérieur à 1mo il lag  et j'ai testé cela sur tout les macbook (pro,air,pro retina) même combat. Est ce que certain confirme ? 

A part ce "souci" j'ai pas constaté d'autre lenteur comme certain ici, la machine à l'air fluide dans l'ensemble. Sinon le mode More Space c'est inutilisable je trouve c'est beaucoup trop petit 

Je vais quand même attendre d'avoir des tests plus détaillés avant de me décider.


----------



## LeProf (27 Octobre 2012)

A part si le gain de poids et de taille est vraiment votre critère de décision, plutôt qu'un 13 rétina, je prendrai pour ma part et pour a peu près le même prix, un 15 classique avec un ssd que je lui ajouterai


----------



## Sion (27 Octobre 2012)

Personnellement, je me réjouissais de voir un MBPr 13" apparaître, mais aujourd'hui je suis dubitatif quant à en prendre un ou non.

Autant ce Mac représente la quintessence des spécifications qui satisfont à mes besoins, autant j'ai peur pour le GPU intégré.

Ayant un MBA 11" 2011 en machine de transition, je ne me suis jamais retrouvé limité par la HD 3000 dans mon utilisation. Partant de ce postulat la HD 4000 étant plus puissante, cela ne devrait pas poser de problème dans mon usage du Mac.

Mais avec l'écran Retina, je me demande bien si le GPU peut encaisser la résolution de l'écran. Je ne joue pas, ne fais pas de montage vidéo, donc à part ça je ne m'en fait pas.

Parce que c'est vrai que lorsque l'on utilise un iPhone ou un iPad retina au quotidien, la possibilité d'avoir cette caractéristique sur un ordinateur de 13.3" aussi léger est très séduisante sur le papier.

Depuis j'envisage l'achat d'un MBA 13" 2012, mais le CPU moins péchu (pour pratiquer des export et des encodages assez souvent) et l'écran moins fin me rebutent un peu maintenant que la possibilité d'avoir mieux dans ce format est possible...

Que d'hésitations... Il faudra attendre les tests pour en avoir le coeur net.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Octobre 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Ca me rappelle la fois où dell m'a changé mon PC : "La CG qu'on vous met sur le nouvel ordi est deux fois plus puissante que celle que vous aviez : Elle a 512 Mo de RAM contre 256 l'ancienne"
> 
> Pas de bol pour elle, en vrai elle était moins performante...


 

C'est clair ! Sans compter qu'il vaut parfois mieux moins de mémoire mais un bus plus large ou moins de GDDR5 que plus de DDR3. Parce qu'il y a des spécialistes pour aller mettre 1 Go de DDR3 800 MHz en 64 bits alors que 512 Go de GDDR5 1000 MHz en 128 bits sont autrement plus performants. 

Bref, c'est pas demain que la croyance populaire _plus de mémoire vidéo = plus de perfs_ va prendre fin ! 

Le pire, c'est qua ça induit en erreur des gens comme Sheliak13... Quand on n'a pas les connaissances dans le domaine, on croit ce qui est écrit. 

Dans l'article, c'est aussi assez drôle d'aller parler de "taper dans le haut de gamme Intel" en allant chercher un pauvre Core i5 parmi les moins chers et les moins performants de la gamme... C'est 100% le même Core i5 que dans le classique avec une HD Graphics 4000 qui a les mêmes fréquences qu'elle doit avoir. iToTo l'a d'ailleurs écrit dans les comments. 

Après l'HD Graphics 4000, c'est pas un mauvais GPU intégré, que du contraire. Il est quand même à la grosse louche au niveau de la Geforce GT 330m des MBP 2010 (en même temps, c'était pas une bête de course ce GPU). Mais sur une machine à 1700 ... En plus quand on voit la place pour un spindle 2,5 pouces sous le trackpad, il y avait clairement la place pour mettre un GPU en agençant les choses autrement.


----------



## verazano (27 Octobre 2012)

Je pense de plus en plus que le MBA 13" est un trés bon compromis en terme prix/performance/poids 

En plus même en prenant la version avec core i7 et ssd de 256 go il est moins cher que le MBPr a capacité équivalente.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Octobre 2012)

bon, vivement les tests que l'on fasse la lumiere sur ce mbr 13". Bonne machine ou vrai ratage ?

si vous deviez la comparer a ma machine actuelle que je voulais remplacer d'ici qq mois:
MB unibody 2008 avec 2Ghz avec 8Go RAM, DD de 1 To (peut-etre un SSD a la place du superdrive d'ici peu) tournant sous ML.
Le changement sera fulgurant ou pas tant que ca ? 

si les ventes du mbr s'averent catastrophiques, on peut tabler sur un MAJ rapide de la part d'apple ? (d'ici un an)?


----------



## LeProf (27 Octobre 2012)

je ne peux pas t'aider, mais j'ai la même machine que toi, avec un DD de seulement 320 Go, et je compte l'a prolonger pour encore 1 an ou 2, en remplaçant le DD par un SSD, histoire de la booster un peu


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Octobre 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bon, vivement les tests que l'on fasse la lumiere sur ce mbr 13". Bonne machine ou vrai ratage ?
> 
> si vous deviez la comparer a ma machine actuelle que je voulais remplacer d'ici qq mois:
> MB unibody 2008 avec 2Ghz avec 8Go RAM, DD de 1 To (peut-etre un SSD a la place du superdrive d'ici peu) tournant sous ML.
> ...



http://barefeats.com/rmbp13.html
http://www.laptopmag.com/review/laptop/apple_macbook_pro_with_retina_display_13-inch.aspx

Si on considère le poids, l'encombrement, l'autonomie et l'écran, c'est une bonne machine. Sauf qu'à ce niveau de prix, 128 Go et une HD Graphics 4000, ça tue le deal. Beaucoup se tournent vers le MacBook Air 13,3 pouces Core i7 avec 8 Go à peine moins performant, beaucoup plus léger, moins cher et sans problème de lag ni de rétention. 

PS : Je demande combien Apple a payé laptopmag pour qu'ils mettent un Editor choice à une machine avec un si mauvais rapport prix/performances/specs.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Octobre 2012)

merci. Niveau puissance, je considere ma machine pas trop mal, surtout avec les upgrades que je me suis fait maison (ram et DD), quoique un peu light lorsque je fait du developpement de mes photos avec Lightroom.
En gros, si je change, c'est pour:
- clavier retroeclairé (oui, mon unibody de base ne l'avait pas)
- plus d'autonomie
- meilleur ecran (pour la photo)
- lecteur SD
- plus leger
- un peu plus de puissance

Donc au final, ca le ferait, sauf qu'elle est hors de prix ET aussi que j'ai besoin de plus d'espace (128Go  ca fait mal).

En esperant qu'Apple rectifie un peu le rapport qualité/prix a la prochaine MAJ (ok, faut pas rever)


----------



## Davidq (27 Octobre 2012)

Ce soir suis repassé à l'APR pour la énième fois cette semaine !
(j'ai pris le soin de varier les stores pour ne pas qu'on me jette trop de pierres  )

Finalement suis reparti avec la config de base du 15 rMBP que le vendeur, concerné par cette histoire de dalle, m'a proposé puisque j'étais "bien informé" de me mettre sur le côté une fois le MBP acheté, qu'on fasse la config rapidement et qu'on jette un oeil à la dalle.

Samsung pour la dalle et de même pour le SSD !

Je le remercie encore pour ce geste qui m'a vraiment fait me décider ce soir.
De même pour le soft qui permet de choisir la carte graphique à utiliser fonction de l'application et de la source batterie/plug.

J'hallucine sur le temps qu'il m'a fallu ne fois rentré pour installer Parallels et windows 7 !
Je rêverais que ce soit comme ça tout le temps avec mes install au taf sur les autres posts en PC :-/

C'est grand un 15... mais c'est quand même vachement confortable de poser ses poignets


----------



## tom dom (27 Octobre 2012)

David, merci de nous avoir fait part de tes expériences des deux derniers jours.
Très instructifs tes messages !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Octobre 2012)

Davidq a dit:


> Ce soir suis repassé à l'APR pour la énième fois cette semaine !
> (j'ai pris le soin de varier les stores pour ne pas qu'on me jette trop de pierres  )
> 
> Finalement suis reparti avec la config de base du 15 rMBP que le vendeur, concerné par cette histoire de dalle, m'a proposé puisque j'étais "bien informé" de me mettre sur le côté une fois le MBP acheté, qu'on fasse la config rapidement et qu'on jette un oeil à la dalle.
> ...



Je suis allé tester rapidos un Retina 13,3 pouces. Le format est vraiment sympa, l'écran aussi mais je reste perplexe par rapport à son positionnement. Quand on voit à côté un MacBook Pro 15,4 nettement plus gros mais autrement plus puissant un peu plus cher et un MacBook Air 13,3 pouces 8 Go 256 Go moins moins cher et pas franchement moins dynamique, ça passe mal. Apple fait vraiment payer l'écran trop cher... 


Les performances viennent en très grande partie du SSD. Quand j'ai installé Windows 7 sur ma tour depuis une clé USB, il a fallut 12 minutes.  Je suis sûr qu'avec une clé plus rapide en lecture, ça irait encore plus vite.

PS : Bon amusement avec le *vrai* Retina. /troll


----------



## Davidq (28 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> PS : Bon amusement avec le *vrai* Retina. /troll





Ouais, le 13 est ce que j'aurais souhaité...
T'étais curieux toi aussi à ce que je peux lire un peu partout ;-)

Mais bon, je vais tout de même pas bouder mon plaisir, le 15 va le faire.
C'est du complètement inutile donc totalement indispensable cette config même de base par rapport à mon MBA11...
Il sera toujours là pour la mobilité (jusqu'à ce que je le revende )

A ta signature on a quasi les mêmes goûts, à 200mghtz de pross près pour mon MBA


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Octobre 2012)

Yep, mêmes recherches et même final. 

Depuis quelques années, j'ai le duo MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces (bureau mobile) et MacBook Air 11,6 pouces (mobilité parce que moi et les tablettes ça fait trois voire quatre). Je m'étais souvent dit qu'un 13,3 pouces avec un GPU qui pourrait monter en 1680x1050 serait franchement intéressant comme solution unique. J'avais lorgné quelques fois sur le MacBook Air 13,3 pouces mais sans jamais franchir le pas. Suite à un concours de circonstances, je me suis retrouvé avec un Retina début septembre. Depuis, je pense de plus en plus à me séparer du MacBook Air. La puissance du MacBook Pro 15,4 classique dans 2 kg ça me va totalement d'autant plus que ma vue me permet d'exploiter le 1920x1200 en cas de besoin de place. Du coup, même plus besoin d'un écran externe à l'occasion. 

Mais le plus gros problème quand même, c'est de tomber sur un Retina sans défaut. Quand je vois tout ce qui arrive : capot d'écran mal aligné, rémanence, coups à la coque, griffes, ouïes des speakers mal usinées, pixels morts, etc. Ca fait peur. Enfin, comme toujours j'ai eu du bol et j'ai un modèle sans défaut.  Seul bémol, 8 Go car je n'ai du acheter très rapidement et pas le temps de passer par le BTO. Ce sera l'occasion de changer plus vite.


----------



## bast1981 (28 Octobre 2012)

J'avais beaucoup d'espoir sur le 13" avec un GPU dédier sur le rétina et aprés calcul et reflexion c'est 
donc le 15" rétina qui l'as emporté proc de base 16 giga de ram et 256 giga de stockage 
pour a peut prés le meme prix que le 13" en 256 avec proc I7 et apple care.
Pour le 15 je prendrais l'apple care dans 1 ans on sais jamais des fois qu'il baisse les tarifs ( ok je réve !! )
Merci pascal pour tes postes qui m'ont beaucoup aidé dans ma décision !!


----------



## lemarseillais23 (28 Octobre 2012)

En tout cas, la sortie du 13p retina m'aura un peu réconcilié avec apple en me faisant dire que le mba 13p et le mbp r 15p sont en fait de bons ordinateurs (positionnement dans leur gamme/performance/ prix (un peu élevé, mais ça peut aller), rapport encombrement/performance)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Octobre 2012)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> En tout cas, la sortie du 13p retina m'aura un peu réconcilié avec apple en me faisant dire que le mba 13p et le mbp r 15p sont en fait de bons ordinateurs (positionnement dans leur gamme/performance/ prix (un peu élevé, mais ça peut aller), rapport encombrement/performance)



 quand bon veut dire moins pire :rateau:


----------



## lemarseillais23 (30 Octobre 2012)

sinon, si des personnes l'avaient, possibilité d'un retour sur la machine?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Octobre 2012)

On dirait que personne ne l'a acheté...


----------



## Etienne000 (31 Octobre 2012)

Si tu veux je vais l'acheter à l'Apple Store, le garde 10 jours et vais me faire rembourser


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Octobre 2012)

Oui mais ça ne compterait pas !  Même sur les forums US, ça n'achète pas...


----------



## Etienne000 (31 Octobre 2012)

En même temps, pour quelques  de plus, au delà du Retina 15", tu as le Pro classique 15", bien plus évolutif, plus confortable et 2 fois plus puissant !

Et pour 400 de moins, tu as un Air i5/8Go/128Go, plus léger, plus fin et plus fluide à l'usage... 

Le tarif de ce MacBook Pro Retina est tellement mal placé que je me demande s'ils ont pas un grain chez Apple 

A 1500/1600, cette machine aurait fait un grand succès. Pas à 1750


----------



## lemarseillais23 (31 Octobre 2012)

Bein un 13p qui n'est ni le plus performant, ni le plus léger... à environ 2000&#8364;, ça fait cher l'écran rétina...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (31 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> A 1500/1600, cette machine aurait fait un grand succès. Pas à 1750



et encore. Le probleme est le rapport prix/puissance.

Pour moins cher (et aussi puissant) ya deja le macbook air donc pas de place pour le mbr.

Le creneau a remplir etait "machine plus puissante" (et garder le prix de 1750E) mais ils se sont manqués apparement.


----------



## bast1981 (31 Octobre 2012)

Pour ce prix il manque cette fucking grafic card !!!! 
Ca aurais rendu la machine bien plus attractive ca sent bon le plantage chez cuppertino espérons que ce ne marque pas le debut de la fin pour apple !!!


----------



## supermars (31 Octobre 2012)

Bon, je suis allé tâter les MBPr 13 et 15... et j'ai constaté quelque chose de troublant: quand on agrandit une fenêtre, cela occasionne quelques saccades (contrairement à mon MBP hr de 2010!). De même, quand on zoom une page dans safari, les lettres sont floues, puis mettent une seconde de recalcul avant de se stabiliser.
C'est très désagréable, du moins à mes yeux, car on a l'impression d'une machine qui "ne suit pas" et la sensation d'un recul par rapport à son ancien matériel.
Dommage, car j'en ai rêvé du retina. 

My 2 cents


----------



## tom dom (31 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je disais un peu plus haut que ce positionnement tarifaire n'avait pas de sens.
Mais il est là, et je me pose des questions.

Est-ce que les 400  d'écart entre ce Retina 13" "entrée de gamme" et le Air en 8 Go (et aussi 128 Go) se justifient ?

Sur le plan de la mobilité, on peut dire équivalent. Même si léger avantage au MBA, ce n'est pas ce critère qui sera déterminant. 
Sur le plan de la puissance, avantage au Pro Retina. L'écart est-il sensible ? Pour une personne faisant cet achat pour du long terme, c'est peut-être un argument en avantage du Retina.

Maintenant l'écran, critère numéro 1 pour moi. Là, ce sont les actuels possesseurs du Retina 15" qui peuvent donner quelques arguments.
Un tel ordi peut-être utilisé au minimum 1 heure (voire beaucoup plus) dans la journée.
Qu'en est-il de la fatigue visuelle ? Sur un achat long terme, l'effort des 400  ne serait peut-être pas à regretter ?


Un élément qui pourrait favoriser l'achat de ce Retina, notamment en 13", la possibilité d'acquérir un SSD tiers ultérieurement, proposé par OWC (http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/Aura_Pro_Retina_2012).

Voilà, j'essaie de poser ces questions avec un peu de recul après l'amertume des tarifs .
(A ce prix en 256 Go, moins de questions se poseraient !). Même si l'envie du boycott pour qu'Aplle revoit sa copie est présent pour moi.

Les tests ne sont pas encore légion, ils sont attendus ! Une personne semble en avoir fait l'acquisition, si j'en crois une question dans ce même forum.
A suivre...


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2012)

Visiblement, le dernier né n'est pas à la fête au niveau des premiers tests. Faut dire aussi qu'il partage les mêmes spécifications que le MBP 13" et son affichage bien plus léger.

Bref, le pôvre chipset Intel est bien mal mené par l'affichage du 13" Retina. A mon sens, il est urgent d'attendre, tant ce premier 13" Retina semble parti pour le même destin que le premier MBP unibody ou plus près de nous, l'iPad Retina premier du nom.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Octobre 2012)

tom dom a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je disais un peu plus haut que ce positionnement tarifaire n'avait pas de sens.
> Mais il est là, et je me pose des questions.
> ...



A mon avis, ça ne vaut pas 400 &#8364; surtout vu la configuration de base. Ce qui fait que les MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces perdurent bien plus longtemps, c'est la carte graphique et le processeur très puissant. A la grosse louche, les 15,4 pouce sont 2x plus puissants au niveau CPU et 10x plus puissants au niveau GPU que les 13,3 pouces.

Pourquoi ne pourraient-ils pas être utilisés plus d'une heure ? Vu le nombre de résolutions que ces écrans peuvent afficher proprement, ils n'occasionnent aucune fatigue. 



Tox a dit:


> Visiblement, le dernier né n'est pas à la fête au niveau des premiers tests. Faut dire aussi qu'il partage les mêmes spécifications que le MBP 13" et son affichage bien plus léger.
> 
> Bref, le pôvre chipset Intel est bien mal mené par l'affichage du 13" Retina. A mon sens, il est urgent d'attendre, tant ce premier 13" Retina semble parti pour le même destin que le premier MBP unibody ou plus près de nous, l'iPad Retina premier du nom.



Il n'est pas non plus à la fête pour les ventes ! Quand on voit le nombre de gens qui se sont rués sur les Retina 15,4 pouces... En outre, je doute qu'Apple colle un jour un GPU dans le MacBook 13,3 pouces, elle ne l'a jamais fait.


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il n'est pas non plus à la fête pour les ventes ! Quand on voit le nombre de gens qui se sont rués sur les Retina 15,4 pouces... En outre, je doute qu'Apple colle un jour un GPU dans le MacBook 13,3 pouces, elle ne l'a jamais fait.



Pas si sûr, sachant que le nouveau venu possède deux ventilateurs, une première sur les 13".

En outre, ce serait le meilleur moyen de différencier le Retina des autres 13" de la gamme Apple.


----------



## Etienne000 (31 Octobre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Pas si sûr, sachant que le nouveau venu possède deux ventilateurs, une première sur les 13".
> 
> En outre, ce serait le meilleur moyen de différencier le Retina des autres 13" de la gamme Apple.



Tu oublies que le châssis du rétina est plus fin que celui du pro 13" qui chauffe déjà pas mal. Et vu que ce sont les mêmes composants, le refroidissement à certainement du être revu


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2012)

A voir... Tu auras peut-être raison.

Par contre, le MBP 13" Ivy :rateau: Bridge chauffe peu en usage courant.


----------



## Etienne000 (31 Octobre 2012)

J'ai justement trouvé le contraire : j'ai eu un i5 2.3ghz d'avril 2011 et un i7 2.7 GHz d'octobre 2011 et les deux chauffaient vraiment, arrivant à 95° en lisant des mp4 1080p. En utilisation courante, je suis arrivé à 90°. Macg avait constaté le même problème sur leur modèle de test


----------



## tom dom (31 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pourraient-ils pas être utilisés plus d'une heure ? Vu le nombre de résolutions que ces écrans peuvent afficher proprement, ils n'occasionnent aucune fatigue.



Bien sûr Pascal, c'est justement ce que je voulais dire. Et au moins sur ce point, le Retina prend avantage, non ?


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai justement trouvé le contraire : j'ai eu un i5 2.3ghz d'avril 2011 et un i7 2.7 GHz d'octobre 2011 et les deux chauffaient vraiment, arrivant à 95° en lisant des mp4 1080p. En utilisation courante, je suis arrivé à 90°. Macg avait constaté le même problème sur leur modèle de test



Oups, j'ai fourché... Je pensais Ivy Bridge et j'ai écrit Sandy.


----------



## tom dom (31 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai justement trouvé le contraire : j'ai eu un i5 2.3ghz d'avril 2011 et un i7 2.7 GHz d'octobre 2011 et les deux chauffaient vraiment, arrivant à 95° en lisant des mp4 1080p. En utilisation courante, je suis arrivé à 90°. Macg avait constaté le même problème sur leur modèle de test



Impressionnant pour de la lecture vidéo, certes 1080p.
C'était donc avec les Sandy bridge et le HD 3000 ?
L'ivy Bridge et le HD 4000 sont moins à la peine espérons !


----------



## Etienne000 (31 Octobre 2012)

tom dom a dit:


> Impressionnant pour de la lecture vidéo, certes 1080p.
> C'était donc avec les Sandy bridge et le HD 3000 ?
> L'ivy Bridge et le HD 4000 sont moins à la peine espérons !


 

Sandy Bridge et HD3000 oui. Je n'ai pas eu de Pro 13" en Ivy Bridge, le seul que j'ai eu c'était un Retina 15", et au niveau chauffe, c'était mieux


----------



## neoback45 (1 Novembre 2012)

Y a t'il aussi des phénomène de ghosting sur les 13 pouces?
Sont il équiper de dalle LG ou Samsung?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Novembre 2012)

quand est-ce qu'on aura des retours d'un acheteur (ou un test poussé de macG) ?

ils se vendent pas ou quoi ?


----------



## esam74 (1 Novembre 2012)

Bien sur qu'il va se vendre, comme chaque produit apple, meme les grosses bouzes ca se vend par millions quand c'est du apple.
Il y aura bien des imbéciles pour acheter cette m****.
Quand je vois ce genre de trucs, les prix sur le store qui montent, les soucis que j'ai avec TOUS mes trucs apple, je pense partir chez la concurrence au renouvellement, j'ai acheté un nexus 7 et bin ca vaut mon ipad 3 sans probleme.10ans a etre fanboy je me rend compte maintenant qu'ils nous prennent vraiment pour des pigeons.


----------



## tom dom (1 Novembre 2012)

Attendons les tests et retours avant de donner des qualificatifs à cette nouvelle machine.

Ce qui est irritant à ce jour, c'est la faible mémoire SSD embarquée et ou pour d'autres l'absence de carte graphique dédiée et ce pour un prix très important.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Novembre 2012)

L'article n'est pas de haut niveau, c'est du blabla, mais il ne fait que confirmer des lags énormes. 

http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/1/3585082/13-inch-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review


----------



## tom dom (1 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour le lien Pascal.

Tu disais un peu plus haut que tu avais testé rapidement cette machine. Tu as pu ressentir les lags ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Novembre 2012)

Elle était bloquée au niveau de l'accès des sites donc impossible de tester sur des sites habituels. Je voulais surtout voir la taille et le poids en fait. Le Retina, j'y suis habitué. 

Sinon, le site the verge n'est déjà pas lui même un modèle de fluidité sur d'autres machines. Ceci étant, pour moi, on se trompe de cible en tapant tout sur le compte de l'HD 4000. Beaucoup de calcul de l'affichage dont le resize sont fait par le CPU.


----------



## tom dom (8 Novembre 2012)

Je fais remonter le fil, dans l'espoir d'avoir des retours d'utilisateurs... 

J'ai pas mal cherché sur Internet, les tests ne sont pas légions, tout au moins sur les sites francophones. Des vidéos existent, mais la plupart dans la langue de Shakespeare. 
Cela diffère de la sortie du 15" en juin dernier.

Rétiniens du 13", à vous lire !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Novembre 2012)

On ne peut pas dire que ce modèle déchaine les passions... :sleep:


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Novembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> On ne peut pas dire que ce modèle déchaine les passions... :sleep:



Etonnant   

Le tarif de cette machine est élitiste par rapport aux prestations proposées. Il n'est pas anormal que cette machine n'intéresse personne (Ou presque). On s'approche trop des tarifs des MBP 15" (2 fois plus puissant niveau processeur, -je ne sais pas combien de fois- niveau GPU) pour des performances de 'vulgaire' MacBook Pro d'entrée de gamme.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (28 Novembre 2012)

Pourtant la pub est sympa à la Tv lol...

S il était amputé de 300/400&#8364; il se vendrait comme des petits pains... Mais même si t as pas le retina, t as la même config dans un Pc portable à presque 1000&#8364; de moins...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Novembre 2012)

laissons apple mijoter un peu dans leur ratage et voyons ce qu'ils apporteront a la prochaine mouture


----------



## ergu (28 Novembre 2012)

Laissons d'abord passer quelques mois et voyons les chiffres de vente avant de crier au ratage, non ?
ça me paraît un peu prématuré.

Parce que s'il se vend malgré tout ce que vous avez à lui reprocher, il se pourrait que la prochaine mouture soit encore pire (de votre point de vue).


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Laissons d'abord passer quelques mois et voyons les chiffres de vente avant de crier au ratage, non ?
> ça me paraît un peu prématuré.
> 
> Parce que s'il se vend malgré tout ce que vous avez à lui reprocher, il se pourrait que la prochaine mouture soit encore pire (de votre point de vue).



Je vais souvent chez iTribu et aucun Retina 13" vendu, .
Et mêmes à l'Apple Store de Montpellier, ce n'a pas l'air d'être un 'best seller'


----------



## ergu (28 Novembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Je vais souvent chez iTribu et aucun Retina 13" vendu, .
> Et mêmes à l'Apple Store de Montpellier, ce n'a pas l'air d'être un 'best seller'



Deux magasins, statistiquement ça ne prouve rien.
Et puis "ça n'a pas l'air" c'est quand même très subjectif.

Je ne suis pas en train de défendre le modèle (que je trouve hors de prix pour ce qu'il propose), je m'amuse juste des prophètes un peu hâtifs qui crient à l'échec commercial parce qu'ils pensent que l'épicerie de leur bled n'en a pas encore vendu un.


----------



## tom dom (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de recevoir le mien hier soir, je le découvre peu à peu. Je précise que c'est mon premier mac. Je l'ai encore peu utilisé, je vais donc rester succinct. Je pourrais être plus complet plus tard.

Ce qui ne lasse pas de me frapper, c'est la vitesse. Tout va vite : le lancement, la veille, l'extinction, l'installation d'une application... J'ai commencé par installer Scrivener : je m'y suis repris à deux fois croyant que la machine ne régissait pas mais il était déjà installé ! 

L'écran est très beau, je ne vous apprend rien et c'est pour cela que j'ai fait l'effort financier. La finition est de très haut niveau, mais les habitués du mac de ce forum ne sont pas surpris. Le clavier très agréable à utiliser, comme tous les MacBook je crois.

Je tape donc ces lignes sur le 13" Retina, beaucoup plus agréable que mon écran 22" du PC. Je ne pensais pas que je ferais la bascule aussi vite. 

Ce qui sera important pour moi après une utilisation plus longue, c'est le degré de fatigue sur ce 13" sur de longues périodes de travail. Je n'ai pas tranché la question 13"/15".

Les critiques sont souvent sévères sur ce 13"Retina. Il est souvent conseillé de prendre le 15"Retina ou le MBA 13". Je n'avais pas besoin de la puissance du MBPr 15", ni le budget (au moins psychologiquement). Pour le MBA 13", je craignais que la résolution assez fine me soit difficile visuellement. D'où mon effort financier vers ce 13" Retina.

A suivre avec plus de recul.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Deux magasins, statistiquement ça ne prouve rien.
> Et puis "ça n'a pas l'air" c'est quand même très subjectif.
> 
> Je ne suis pas en train de défendre le modèle (que je trouve hors de prix pour ce qu'il propose), je m'amuse juste des prophètes un peu hâtifs qui crient à l'échec commercial parce qu'ils pensent que l'épicerie de leur bled n'en a pas encore vendu un.



forcement c'est subjectif.

Mais personellement, je me considere comme un utilisatuer de mac "moyen" qui a la possibilité de temps en temps mettre un peu de sous pour le plaisir que procure un mac.

Et bien que je n'achete pas chaque nouvelle machine (je serais pas "moyen"sinon), je peux dire assez sincerement si elle me plait et me fait envie et si je l'acheterais si je n'en avais pas un autre qui fasse le boulot suffisamment.

Et bien ce macbook pro retina, il a des aspects qui m'attire (finesse, ecran, trasnportabilité) mais d'autres qui additionés sont redhibitoire (prix, manque de place de stokage, manque de GC pour compenser l'investissement sur un moyen terme, voire en tenant compte de la revente qui sera catastrophique si ils sortent un modele a GC d'ici 6 mois)).

Et ce constat la, je pense que beaucoup de mecs de ma categorie font le meme, d'ou la conclusion.

Maintenant, il y a des acheteurs specifiques qui l'acheteront bien sur, masi ca ne me semble pas etre la tendance generale que je vois autour de moi, contrairement a ce que ca avait pu etre avec les macbook air, les MBP alu, etc..).

Pas la peine d'etre un prophete pour faire son propre diagnostic


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Novembre 2012)

La terrasse de MacG était fermée hier ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Décembre 2012)

Un test du Retina 13,3 pouces sur Notebook check :
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Apple-MacBook-Pro-13-Retina-2-5-GHz-Late-2012.84584.0.html


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Décembre 2012)

Le testeur, il a fumé quoi pour mettre une note pareille ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Décembre 2012)

C'est aussi ce que je me suis demandé. Si l'appareil coûtait 1500 , ok mais à 2000 ... Ou alors, le prix n'entre pas dans la note.


----------

